# The Great Hoyt Deflection Round up.



## Hoyt Thompson

I have read dozens of threads and hungdreds of posts where we are looking for Hoyt limb deflections.

So I got the little wheels turning in my head. If Hoyt will not publish the deflections we could make a reference forum here. Lets face it Hoyt is not open when we want these answers and I will admit that sometimes the can't/won't give you all the info you want.

What I propose is that every Hoyt onwer that knows the deflection fo there limbs post all this information:

Bow Year
Bow Model
Draw legnth
Draw weight
Any modifications to the specs will help also. Like if you shortend the strings.
Deflection numbers from the bottom of the limbs.

If this thread starts getting a lot of information in it, I will record the information in an Excel spreadsheet for every one to download and have for personal use.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

*I will start.*

2006
Trykon XL
DL = 30"
DW = 80#
No modifications to specs
Limb Def. 104


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

*My Hybrid VecTrykon XL*

2006
Trykon XL riser/xt500 limbs/Vector Cams
DL = 28.5/Vector 4.0 cams
DW = 60#
Shortened the A2A to 35" from 35.5" and 1/2 shorter BC.
Limb Def. = 104


----------



## Apache

2006
Trykon XL
Stock limbs and cams
DL = 30"
DW = 70#
Limb Def. = 92

2006
Trykon XL
Cams changed to 5.0 Z3's
DL = 30"
DW = 60#
Limb Def. = 110
ATA = 36 5/16"
Brace Height = 7"


----------



## viperarcher

Hoyt ultra Elite 
#2 cam 
61 lbs
27 draw
XT 2000 limbs
cam&half plus
limb deflection is 88


----------



## TackWest1

2007 vectrix
60#
vector cam, 5.0
29" draw
106 deflection


----------



## 20-4X

Hoyt Proelite
XT3500 Limbs
1.5 C2 Cams / 29.5" DL
50-60#
72 Deflection


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

good start guys!!!! Maybe we can get this to be a good reference chart for those who need the information.


Also if you guys would please remember to include all the information in your post.

Bow Year
Bow Model
Draw legnth if adjustable please include the range of adjustment.
Draw weight
The Cam installed on the bow. Type and Base Number.
Any modifications to the specs will help also. Like if you shortend the strings.
Deflection numbers from the bottom of the limbs.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Ok guys I went ahead and logged the entries here and put them on a spreadsheet.

Pleasse remeber to include all the information in your posts. Even if they made you bow for 4 years there might have been slight riser geometry changes and will throw the data off if you do not include your year.


----------



## PA.JAY

only way to tell is to take the limbs off right ?


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

PA.JAY said:


> only way to tell is to take the limbs off right ?


yes.


----------



## Hoythunter01

2007 Vectrix XL
Vector Cams 5.5
DL 30"
60-70 lb Limbs
Def. 108
-------------------
2009 AM35
#3 Cams
DL 31"
60-70 lb Limbs
Def. 94
------------------
2009 AM32
#3 Cams
DL 28"
40-50 lb Limbs
Def. 62
------------------
2004 Xtec
Bronze Cams H-6_BR
DL 28-30.5
60-70 lb Limbs
Def. 112


----------



## Hoythunter01

PA.JAY said:


> only way to tell is to take the limbs off right ?


AM's you can look into the pocket and see them.


----------



## Hoythunter01

2005 Proelite
60-70 lb Draw (XT3000)
30-32.5 Draw length
Cam and a Half H-E-RB
80 Def.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

*Thanks for the information!*

here are the charts with updates.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Too bad we couldn't fill that page up.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Hoythunter01 said:


> Too bad we couldn't fill that page up.


It has only been two days, give it time and hit up your Hoyt boys to chime in.

Bump it on up to the front page.


----------



## Devilfan

2007 Vectrix
60-70 lbs
28.5 DL(4.5) Vector cams
104 def
No modifications


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

*here are todays updates*

Come on guys let get this to the top for more information.


----------



## TMan51

Some of thes bows I picked up on Ebat or AT with the plan to swap the limbs for a different weight, in parentheses.

All bows are set up for a 29" DL at the c/d/e slots

2003 Razortec 50-60lb
F/6 Cam & 1/2 
64def XT2000
(70def XT2000 56-66lb)

2003 Cybertec 60-70lb
F/6 Cam & 1/2
76def XT2000
(70def XT2000 50-60lb)

2003 Magnatec 60-70lb 
E/5 Cam& 1/2
78def XT2000

2003 Supertec 60-70lb
7.0 Spiral
84def XT2000
(68def XT2000 44-54lb)
(78def XT2000 52-62lb)

2003 Havoctec 60-70lb
F/6 Cam & 1/2
70def XT2000
(58def XT2000 50-60lb)

2004 Ultratec 50-60lb
E/5 Cam & 1/2
72def XT2000

2004 Ultramag 40-50lb
F/6 Cam & 1/2
54def XT2000

2005 Turbotec 70-80lb
E/5 Cam & 1/2
94def XT2000
(7.0 Spiral 62-72lb)
(76def XT2000 50-60lb)
(72def XT2000 47-57lb)

2005 Ultramag 50-60lb
E/5 Cam & 1/2
68def XT2000

2006 Vtec 40-50lb
F/6 Cam & 1/2
84def XT 1000

2006 Protec 40-50lb
D/4 cam & 1/2
62def XT2000

2007 Vulcan 60-70lb
6.0 Vector cam
103def XT500
(90def XT500 52-62lb)

2008 Katera 60-70lb
6.0 Z3 cam
112def XT500
(103def XT500 54-64lb)

Thanks Hoyt


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Ok after a little clarification withTman here is the updated spreadsheet.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Moving on up to get more information.


----------



## outback jack

My '07 ultra elite with 2000 limbs origainally had a #5 C2 and 50-60 lb limbs and they are 81 def. Now I have a #5 spiral x on it and with the 2000 limbs to keep 50-60 lb I would need 78 def. limbs but I'm alright with gaining a few #'s so I didn't change the limbs. Thought I would add the part about the spirals in case anyone else was looking to change over to them. Oh yea with the #5 spirals and 2000 limbs it will give you a 28 1/2" draw. I have some more #'s that I got from hoyt that I'll try and put up later.


----------



## MURRAYT

09 AM32
60 - 70 lb
Set at 27.5 inch DL with the XR2 cam and an XR2D module.
Deflection - 89


----------



## conquest

2007 Pro Elite
28.5 #3.0 C2 cam
XT 2000 limbs
50-60#
86 deflection


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

I will wait to get all of outbacks info and update that later.

Here is the latest update.

i am also including this as a PDF file.


----------



## outback jack

Alrighty here's the info I got from Hoyt. Now take it these are the #'s they gave me I haven't seen a bow with the actual set up but I believe they would be spot on.:wink:
07 Ultra elite w/2000 limbs and 50-60 lbs. draw
#5,#4.5, and #4 C2 which would be 29,28.5, and 28" draw---82def.
#3 cam 1/2 + which is 26-28.5" draw---88def.
#5 spiral x which is 28'5" draw----78 def.
Didn't write the base cam # on the cam 1/2 but I think I asked about #3---70def.

Now with 3000 limbs on it to keep 50-60lbs
#3 cam 1/2+ it would go to 27.5-30" draw---86def.
#3.5 spiral x would be 28.5" draw---76 def.
Now as I said this are just the #'s Hoyt gave me when I was trying to decide all the configurations I could do and what I would end up with. I hope this helps someone out.


----------



## outback jack

I forgot to add that I do need to tweak the string and cable lengths on the spiral X swap but just haven't done it yet. It's nothing major and I can live with it the way it is but I just want to try it out and see what happens.


----------



## JC07Rhino

what exactly is limb deflection?


----------



## theWilly

The 2007 38 Pro with XT2000 limbs and C2 cams uses 90 deflection limbs to achieve a maximum of 60 lbs. with 2.5 to 3.5 cam sizes. C2 cam sizes 2.0 and smaller need 78 deflection limbs for a max of 60 lbs.

2006 and later models of the Ultra Elite with XT3000 limbs and spiral cams use 92 deflection limbs for a max of 70 lbs. with size 2.5 and smaller. 88 deflection limbs give a max of 65 lbs with the same cam sizes.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

JC07Rhino said:


> what exactly is limb deflection?


Limb deflection is the measurement of the stiffness of the limbs, this is indicated by a number written on the base of the limbs by the manufacturer.


----------



## Patriot VFT

*Here are mine...*

2006 Hoyt Pro Elite
50-60 lb. Model 
Draws to 61#
XT3000 Limbs / Limb Deflection #70
ATA is 41-1/4" (factory setting)
#H-4 / Cam & 1/2 system
Draw length adjustable from 29"-A to 31.5"-F

2009 Hoyt AlphaMax 35
50-60 lb. Model
Draws to 62#
XTS-500 Limbs / Limb Deflection #82
ATA is 35" (factory setting)
#XR-2 / XTR Cam & 1/2 system
Draw length adjustable from 27"-A to 29"-E


----------



## outback jack

ttt


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

I am going to get back to this shortly just thought I would let it ride and get a few more bows posted, Maybe most do not tinker with there bows enough to get the Deflection numbers?


----------



## Hoythunter01

I see a few more since the last time I looked. Let me bump my thread.


----------



## AVENSTOKE

vantage pro
cam 1/2 plus #2 base cam
60-70 lbs
112 deflection


Same specs with 96 deflection 50-60 lbs.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

AVENSTOKE said:


> vantage pro
> cam 1/2 plus #2 base cam
> 60-70 lbs
> 112 deflection
> 
> 
> Same specs with 96 deflection 50-60 lbs.


Year please thanks


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

*Updayes as of 5-30-2009*

here is the updated list.

Waiting on a year update. but most of it is here.


----------



## south-paaw

2006 ultra elite
cam.5 #5
2000 limbs


replacement limbs 50-60 = 70 deflection


----------



## stan4231

09 Vantage Elite lh xt2000

the way purchased

50-60 lb
#4 cam 1/2 plus
94 deflection

modications

#4 spirals
50-60lbs
88 delfection


----------



## az cactus

2007 38pro,xt2000 limbs, #5 c2 cams,30.5 dl,60-70lbs= 100 def limbs.

same bow,same wt,same dl with #4 cam 1/2= 92 def on xt2000 limbs.

the 100 def with the cam 1/2 will give around 78lbs at 30.5

the 92 def with the c2's will max around 63lbs


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

az cactus said:


> 2007 38pro,xt2000 limbs, #5 c2 cams,30.5 dl,60-70lbs= 100 def limbs.
> 
> same bow,same wt,same dl with #4 cam 1/2= 92 def on xt2000 limbs.
> 
> the 100 def with the cam 1/2 will give around 78lbs at 30.5
> 
> the 92 def with the c2's will max around 63lbs


Thanks I appreciate it.

Please guys to cut the confusion post as specified.

Year
Bow or Riser
Draw weight peak
Draw length, if adjustable the whole range would be nice.
Limbs
Cams
Limb deflection
Any mods or you can list stock.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Ttt


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Upity up!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Once again to the top, I will post the updated sheet Sunday or so to get all this weekends information updated.


----------



## Patriot VFT

*Update!*



Patriot VFT said:


> 2006 Hoyt Pro Elite
> 50-60 lb. Model
> Draws to 61#
> XT3000 Limbs / Limb Deflection #70
> ATA is 41-1/4" (factory setting)
> #H-4 / Cam & 1/2 system
> Draw length adjustable from 29"-A to 31.5"-F
> 
> 2009 Hoyt AlphaMax 35
> 50-60 lb. Model
> Draws to 62#
> XTS-500 Limbs / Limb Deflection #82
> ATA is 35" (factory setting)
> #XR-2 / XTR Cam & 1/2 system
> Draw length adjustable from 27"-A to 29"-E


Just FYI

I wanted to tell you all that I just finished making a cam change on my 2006 Pro Elite yesterday. I changed from the #H-4 cam to a #H-2 cam which allowed me to shorten my draw length to 28.5" down from 29" which was as short as the #H-4 cam would go. I also had to change string and cables due to the smaller cams but that was expected. Prior to making this change, I contacted Hoyt to find out what differences I may see or what the outcome would be with respect to draw weight. I was told that I would GAIN between 2 and 4 lbs of draw weight in using the original XT3000 #70 deflection limbs. I checked the draw weight before making the change and it was bottomed out @ 61# according to the digital weight scale that was used. After making the cam change, checking the AMO draw length (which was spot on at 29" in the "E" slot) and making sure the ATA was correct and that the cams were in sync on a drawing bench, we checked the draw weight again. 

Long story short, It maxed out @ 63#. It gained 2 lbs of draw weight just as they said it would and I dropped 2 cam sizes. 

T


----------



## smitz8500

Nice data
Can I make a suggestion
On row 2...Highlight the row then click window on the above tool bar and then choose freeze panes
This will allow the numbers to be viewed and still see the labels at the same time as you scroll through
:darkbeer:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

smitz8500 said:


> Nice data
> Can I make a suggestion
> On row 2...Highlight the row then click window on the above tool bar and then choose freeze panes
> This will allow the numbers to be viewed and still see the labels at the same time as you scroll through
> :darkbeer:


Done


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

*Weekly Update*

Here we go guys. Lets get some more information for this chart.


----------



## willie7018

2007 
vectrix
27.5 draw
70lbs
3.5 vector
108 deflection

2007
vectrix xl
27.5
70lbs
3.0 vector
112 deflection


----------



## willie7018

forgot to add, the vectrix came with 4.0 vectors and i replaced them with the 3.5's


----------



## mh2214

2003 ultratec- xt 2000
cam and 1/2 (F) 
DW=70#
DL=28-30.5"
deflection= 82
stock-no mod's


----------



## lbbf

2009 Alpha Max 35
30" draw
XTR Cam 1/2 #3 Cam
XTS 500 limbs
70 lbs 

Deflection # 86


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

*Weekly Update*

I have updated all the information I think and I fixed the scrolling issue in the previous update. All should be good now.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

bump


----------



## PA Dutch

*2009 Vantage Elite*

2009 Vantage Elite (Hoyt custon shop bow for 55# peak draw weight)

DL: 26.5" - 29"
DW: 55# peak (actual is 57#)
Cam: #2 Cam 1/2 Plus
Mods: none
Defl: 88


----------



## Refuze2falo

Ttt


----------



## BlackTimber

2006 
Pro Elite
2.5 Spiral
62 pounds
XT2000
Def. 82


----------



## Buster of Xs

'05 ProTec, XT2000, C cam bases (26.5-29).......limb deflection is 90 for 60-70 pounds.


----------



## PAFD ARCHER

*what i have*

05 proelite
60-70# 
regular cam .5- h-e-r 30 to 32.5 draw
xt 3000 80 def
ata 41.5 bh 8 3/4

i switched to spirals and heres what i got

05 proelite
55- 65#
spiral cam #4 - 30.5 inch draw
xt 3000 80 def
ata 39 5/8 bh 8 7/8

making the switch i dropped 5 # of max bow weight before the switch i was getting 297fps at 30.5 and 62# after switch 30.5 draw 62# with spirals 311fps. Not bad out of a bow with almost 9 inches of bh


----------



## gad

2006 hoyt powertech -> 60# -> cam and 1/2 -> 108 
2008 hoyt katera -> 70# -> 4.5 z3 cam (27.5 dl) -> 112


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

gad said:


> 2006 hoyt powertech -> 60# -> cam and 1/2 -> 108
> 2008 hoyt katera -> 70# -> 4.5 z3 cam (27.5 dl) -> 112


Thanks but the DL and base cam size would help


----------



## Easykeeper

This is some good information. Thanks for the work putting it together. :thumbs_up


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

*Weekly update*

Please guys, to keep me from having to PM you about limb size or DL or having to go the the charts my self, it woul make getting this database so much easier if you included all information. If you do not know what you need download the file and veiw it. You will see all the information you need there.

Not trying to be nit picky but as far as data collection goes the old saying "Garbage in Garbage out" rings so true.


----------



## Apache

HT has put a lot of time and effort into this project, it's a very cool thing to do bro. Thanks for the effort ...


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Apache said:


> HT has put a lot of time and effort into this project, it's a very cool thing to do bro. Thanks for the effort ...


not alot yet but it does take some patience to hunt down the information. I just want to get a pretty good list together here for every one.

I appreciate the compliments guys I really do.


----------



## gad

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Thanks but the DL and base cam size would help


Draw lenght 27.5 on both bows.
Cam size is 4.5 on the katera, and the cam and 1/2 on the powertech (goes from 26 to 28.5 dl -> adjustable on cam)


----------



## Refuze2falo

07 proelite
xt2000
82def
c2 3.0
28.5'' 58.2lb max limb change

08 proelite
xt3000
70 def
c2 2.0
28.5''
50-60lb stock


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

going to bump this up for more information before updating the list anymore.


----------



## bodell

2009
AM 32
29" draw
80# 
96 diflection
no mods


----------



## jimposten

07 Pro elite

1.5 c2s xt3000

96 = 62-72
90 = 60-70
70 = 50-60

JIM


----------



## Tribute2007

07 Hoyt Vulcan 
29" draw
50/60 lbs. 
Vector cams
90 deflection limbs

07 Hoyt Vulcan 
29 1/2" draw
55/65 lbs.
Z3 cams
90 deflection limbs


----------



## HoytCountry

2004 Ultratec Silver Flame
50-60lb
27.5-30.0
E/5 Cam & 1/2
72def XT2000


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

*Ok here is an Overdue update.*

Keep it coming guys.

Please get ALL the information on here. Too much information is better than too little.

I am sure this is bound to help out some one in the future.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

:bump: for the day crew


----------



## BOWGOD

2006 protec
2.0 spiral cams
xt2000 limbs

50-60 pounds = 88 deflection

40-50 pounds = 76 deflection

2008 ultraelite
#1 cam 1/2 plus
30-40 pounds = 60 deflection


----------



## thespyhunter

You have too many bows there, Mr. Terry





TMan51 said:


> Some of thes bows I picked up on Ebat or AT with the plan to swap the limbs for a different weight, in parentheses.
> 
> All bows are set up for a 29" DL at the c/d/e slots
> 
> 2003 Razortec 50-60lb
> F/6 Cam & 1/2
> 64def XT2000
> (70def XT2000 56-66lb)
> 
> 2003 Cybertec 60-70lb
> F/6 Cam & 1/2
> 76def XT2000
> (70def XT2000 50-60lb)
> 
> 2003 Magnatec 60-70lb
> E/5 Cam& 1/2
> 78def XT2000
> 
> 2003 Supertec 60-70lb
> 7.0 Spiral
> 84def XT2000
> (68def XT2000 44-54lb)
> (78def XT2000 52-62lb)
> 
> 2003 Havoctec 60-70lb
> F/6 Cam & 1/2
> 70def XT2000
> (58def XT2000 50-60lb)
> 
> 2004 Ultratec 50-60lb
> E/5 Cam & 1/2
> 72def XT2000
> 
> 2004 Ultramag 40-50lb
> F/6 Cam & 1/2
> 54def XT2000
> 
> 2005 Turbotec 70-80lb
> E/5 Cam & 1/2
> 94def XT2000
> (7.0 Spiral 62-72lb)
> (76def XT2000 50-60lb)
> (72def XT2000 47-57lb)
> 
> 2005 Ultramag 50-60lb
> E/5 Cam & 1/2
> 68def XT2000
> 
> 2006 Vtec 40-50lb
> F/6 Cam & 1/2
> 84def XT 1000
> 
> 2006 Protec 40-50lb
> D/4 cam & 1/2
> 62def XT2000
> 
> 2007 Vulcan 60-70lb
> 6.0 Vector cam
> 103def XT500
> (90def XT500 52-62lb)
> 
> 2008 Katera 60-70lb
> 6.0 Z3 cam
> 112def XT500
> (103def XT500 54-64lb)
> 
> Thanks Hoyt


----------



## TMan51

thespyhunter said:


> You have too many bows there, Mr. Terry


Actually, I do't have all of them, I just wrote down everything when I brought them home.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

TMan51 said:


> Actually, I do't have all of them, I just wrote down everything when I brought them home.


Terry,
You were supposed to tell spyhunter that he did not have enough bows. lol


----------



## tglide1

2008 Hoyt Ultra Elite
3500 XT limbs 40-50lbs 68 deflection
#3 Cam-1/2 Plus

I just sent Hoyt an email for my limbs with deflection #100 which makes my bow 81lbs. My bow is exact ATA and BH and timing and these limbs were suppose to be 60-70lb I will let you know when they email me back.

Good Luck and great thread!!!!!!!!


----------



## TMan51

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Terry,
> You were supposed to tell spyhunter that he did not have enough bows. lol




Like many of us, he''ll never have enough bows 

2007 Vectrix
29" DL 
Vector 5.0 cam
XT500 limbs
50-60lbs
Def Rating 94


----------



## Spoon13

I'm building an Ultra Elite this week and will report back what the specs wind up being. 

Another question, sort-of.

Would it be fair to assume that each cam within the same string group would have the same draw weight with a given limb deflection.

For example, the UE I am building has 4.0 Spirals to get me a 27.5" DL with XT2000 limbs. Hoyt says that the 92 deflection I have will produce 70#. SO in theory, the 3.0, 3.5, and 4.0 Spirals would all be 70# with 92 deflection limbs because they use the same string and cable dimensions.

Right??


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

TMan51 said:


> Like many of us, he''ll never have enough bows
> 
> 2007 Vectrix
> 29" DL
> Vector 5.0 cam
> XT500 limbs
> 50-60lbs
> Def Rating 94


Ahhhh, A new addition I see!!!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Spoon13 said:


> I'm building an Ultra Elite this week and will report back what the specs wind up being.
> 
> Another question, sort-of.
> 
> Would it be fair to assume that each cam within the same string group would have the same draw weight with a given limb deflection.
> 
> For example, the UE I am building has 4.0 Spirals to get me a 27.5" DL with XT2000 limbs. Hoyt says that the 92 deflection I have will produce 70#. SO in theory, the 3.0, 3.5, and 4.0 Spirals would all be 70# with 92 deflection limbs because they use the same string and cable dimensions.
> 
> Right??


Well we all know where assumptions get us.

Lets stick to the facts and if someone wants to try to use a cam of the same family then they can assume away.

I would like to keep as much FACTual data as possible.



For those that are unaware the DL specific cams are grouped into families.

Sometimes it is clear on the tune charts byt a group of DLs that share the smae sting and cable lengths and sometimes even shaded together.

I have used this method before and had decent results but have had as much as a 5# spread between the the lngest cam of the faily to the lowest cam of that family.

Sometimes cam families have different deflections from top to bottom of that family. (my opinion anyway.)


----------



## TMan51

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Ahhhh, A new addition I see!!!


Ya got me 

[email protected] Double Lung archery was unloading an immaculate Vectrix with my specs for a killer price. I swapped out the 94's, and put them on my Vulcan, and picked up a set of 86's with target graphics for the Vectrix. The Vulcan comes in at 61-62lbs with the Vector cam, and the 86's top out at about 56lbs on the Vectrix. It's going to finish my spot season. Backed off 3/4 turn, I'm getting 279-281fps with a 305gr HV 400.

But I have stopped even looking at the AT Classifieds, I never go on ebay.
I did grab a set of 62def limbs for my Supertec, comes in at 51lbs, and gets 275fps with a 295gr Victory HV 400. But that's it. Maybe.


----------



## Spoon13

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Well we all know where assumptions get us.
> 
> Lets stick to the facts and if someone wants to try to use a cam of the same family then they can assume away.
> 
> I would like to keep as much FACTual data as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> For those that are unaware the DL specific cams are grouped into families.
> 
> Sometimes it is clear on the tune charts by a group of DLs that share the same string and cable lengths and sometimes even shaded together.
> 
> I have used this method before and had decent results but have had as much as a 5# spread between the the longest cam of the family to the lowest cam of that family.
> 
> Sometimes cam families have different deflections from top to bottom of that family. (my opinion anyway.)


It was as much an exploratory question as anything. I am new to the Hoyt camp and it sounded like a good argument in my head. My strings should be here tomorrow and I'll be putting my UE together tomorrow evening and will report here with the poundage and mods.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Spoon13 said:


> It was as much an exploratory question as anything. I am new to the Hoyt camp and it sounded like a good argument in my head. My strings should be here tomorrow and I'll be putting my UE together tomorrow evening and will report here with the poundage and mods.


Oh I did not mean to come off like a jerk, I was just being explanitory.

It usually work out just fine but there are some cases where it may not. I would like to keep known deflection/cams/limbs setups and let the the person do the assuming and tinkering.


----------



## tglide1

Hoyt Ultra Elite
XT 3500 limbs
cam and 1/2 plus #3
100 Deflection = 60-70lbs


----------



## kenf

*Question about data??*

H Thompson - First let me say that this is becoming a valuable tool for Hoyt shooters that need/want to make upgrades to their rigs without going through a lot of trouble TRYING to get the data from the manufacture. 
AWESOME PRODUCT!!
:teeth::teeth::teeth:
Which brings me to the reason for my post - 
I am needing to upgrade the limbs on a 2005 Utratec; and I was reviewing the data you have collected from some 2004 owners (specifically rows 12 and 14) the DL for both are simiilar, the max DW is the same, but the limb deflection is WAY different?? :mg:Just wanted to check with you to see if this was a typo or not. I know that you were bombarded with a ton of data the other day and I know that you are trying to keep everything as accurate as possible.
:darkbeer:
Thank you for your assistance and ALL your efforts,
KenF


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

kenf said:


> H Thompson - First let me say that this is becoming a valuable tool for Hoyt shooters that need/want to make upgrades to their rigs without going through a lot of trouble TRYING to get the data from the manufacture.
> AWESOME PRODUCT!!
> :teeth::teeth::teeth:
> Which brings me to the reason for my post -
> I am needing to upgrade the limbs on a 2005 Utratec; and I was reviewing the data you have collected from some 2004 owners (specifically rows 12 and 14) the DL for both are simiilar, the max DW is the same, but the limb deflection is WAY different?? :mg:Just wanted to check with you to see if this was a typo or not. I know that you were bombarded with a ton of data the other day and I know that you are trying to keep everything as accurate as possible.
> :darkbeer:
> Thank you for your assistance and ALL your efforts,
> KenF


I can tell you the reason to that,

If you will look at the cams they are two different sizes.

A larger cam will move the limbs more and requires less stiffness(deflection) than a smaller cam.

Now I can go back and check the data but i am pretty sure I got it right. I will double check.

Also if one feels a AT'er has posted something in error all you have to do is read through the thread and see who posted it. I am almost sure that Terry posted those but one quick glance through the thread can tell you who.

Would everyone like it if I added the contributers AT name to the charts??
This way any questions could be directed to the poster??


----------



## kenf

I think thet the chart is fine just the way it is...I directed my Q to you H. Thompson only because you are the creator of the project. I had/have no intention of offending you or your methods. Like I said this is a GREAT product.

Next time I will direct my Q to the person posting the data.

Thank you,
KenF


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

OK I am going through the "inventory" here and see that I missed some stuff and had a few things wrong, (it happens)

I am reworking the data and I am including the posters name.

PLEASE if you post please return and download the Excel Spreadsheet and double check the information. If it is correct then no worries, if I messed up or there is a typo then please PM me with the line number and the correction.​


You will need Microsoft Excel or OpenOffice to read this. Open Office is free and very easy to install and use.

http://www.openoffice.org/

Thank you and lets get all this data as Accurate as possible for the future use of this database.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

no offense taken at all, as you see I did miss a few and had a couple typed in wrond. I am trying to rectify this now.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

*Need some help here!!!*

I appreciate all the information that you all have posted and I am sure this will become a valuable tool to the Hoyt tuners and tinkers.


But I do need to ask you guys put the data in an easy to read format.

If you want to give more detail then that is fine but please, either at the beginning of you post or the end of you post I would appreciate that you give the data in this format to make it easy for me to put it in the spreadsheet.

YEAR:2007
MODEL: VECTRIX XL
LIMBS: XT500
MAX DRAW WEIGHT: 70
DRAW LENGTH: 27.5 (IF Adjustable please put in the whole range)
CAMS ON THE BOW: VECTOR #3.0
LIMB DEFLECTION: 112
MODIFICATION: LIMB SWAP, STOCK, CAM SWAP, etc.

This will expidite getting the information to all and make things less of a hassle with me reading your configuration wrong. It also saves me from having to stop entering the data and go get a tune chart to find your DL or cam number/letter.
THANKS

lets get it on up there.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

*Todays Update*

Ok I have sifted through and fixed what I could find.

I am going to ask that you download this newest copy and review you entries.

I have added the posters name to the right side of the spreadsheet.

This will help me tremendously to get all this data right.

I appreciate all of your help so far.

Matt
aka
Hoyt Thompson


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

:bump:
Also please read the previous update please.


----------



## sjsykora

*TrykonXL with Z3 cams*

TrykonXL
Z3 3.5 cam
96 deflection XT500 limbs
String & cables per Hoyt tune chart for 28" draw
ATA 35-5/8"
7-3/16" brace
28-5/8" draw length
side plates on grip
52.2 lbs max draw weight
259 fps with 322 gr arrow with WB rest


----------



## igorts

07 Vulcan
28.5" DL
XT500
6" brace

70lb - 104
60lb - 90
50lb - 74

Just got it from Hoyt on Monday


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

*Another Update*

OK I have added these two posted before mine.

Please guys, put all the information on here. It makes it a ton easier for me to get it put in without having to so searchin for a tune chart. 

I am posting these here for you guys to use too, so lets make an effort to get all the information in the posts please.


Matt

Hoyt Thompson


----------



## Spoon13

2007 Ultra Elite
XT 2000
72 lbs
27.5" DL
Spiral 4.0
92 deflection
6 7/8" Brace
37 1/4" ATA
Short strung 1/2" on strings and cables

65lbs shot a 325 grain Fatboy 296
57lbs same arrow 283


----------



## Rolo

2009 737...Spiralized
XT 2000 limbs
30.5 draw length
6.0 Spiral X
74 lbs. draw
Deflection: 94


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Spoon13 said:


> 2007 Ultra Elite
> XT 2000
> 72 lbs
> 27.5" DL
> Spiral 4.0
> 92 deflection
> 6 7/8" Brace
> 37 1/4" ATA
> Short strung 1/2" on strings and cables
> 
> 65lbs shot a 325 grain Fatboy 296
> 57lbs same arrow 283





Rolo said:


> 2009 737...Spiralized
> XT 2000 limbs
> 30.5 draw length
> 6.0 Spiral X
> 74 lbs. draw
> Deflection: 94


Thanks for the information.

These posts are a great example.
lets keep up the great work and get as much inforamtion as we can on this deflection round up.


Matt
H.T.


----------



## Spoon13

2007 Ultra Elite
XT 2000
57 lbs
27.5" DL
Spiral 4.0
70 deflection
6 7/8" Brace
37 1/4" ATA
Short strung 1/2" on strings and cables


----------



## josh_X_wny

YEAR:2009
MODEL: Ultra Elite
LIMBS: XT3000
MAX DRAW WEIGHT: 60
DRAW LENGTH: 28.5 
CAMS ON THE BOW: Spiral 3.5
LIMB DEFLECTION: 76
MODIFICATION: Stock


----------



## sjsykora

TrykonXL with Z3 cams.
Same as line 97 above except 5/32" spacer between top of limb and the limb pocket.
58.5 lbs
274 fps with same arrow


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

sjsykora said:


> TrykonXL with Z3 cams.
> Same as line 97 above except 5/32" spacer between top of limb and the limb pocket.
> 58.5 lbs
> 274 fps with same arrow


Ok I think this goes without saying that we all would like to see pictures of this modification.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

OK some of you know I got a new addition to my stable so here is another update to the Defection Round UP

2004
ProTec
XT2000
70#
30.0-32.5
Cam & 1/2 F-6
Deflection 80
Stock

Hope this helps someone


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

*Another Update*

PLEASE if you posted in this thread download the spreadsheet and verify that your data is correct.​Here is the updated data as of tonight.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

To
The
TOP!!!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

To
The
TOP!!!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

what we cant have this so far back


To
The 
TOP!!!!!!


----------



## TMan51

*Another set of limbs*

Matt,

Picked up a set of limbs from a: 

Trykon XL
XT500 / 80def
Zephyr 4.0 Cam / 29.0"DL
50-60lb

I put them on a Vectrix, with a 5.0 Vector cam for a 29" DL, and on my scale they top out at 53lbs. I'd give that a +/-1lb


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Ok I will updaye this once more this weekend then it will be 7 days of filming of my next DVD.

So lets get some more information on here before the weekend.

I will update it again the following weekend after the filming is done.

Hope all s well and God Bless.


----------



## Livn-Lg

*Deflection*

Here is mine;

Hoyt Trykon XL
Zephyr 5.0 cams
70# max draw weight
80 deflection xt500 limbs
30" draw


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Livn-Lg said:


> Here is mine;
> 
> Hoyt Trykon XL
> Zephyr 5.0 cams
> 70# max draw weight
> 80 deflection xt500 limbs
> 30" draw


Thank you I will add it to the list this weekend.


Anyone else here wanna get in on the round up?


----------



## FEDIE316

Ok, I'll play along, Here are my experiments and combo's with my Vulcan.

Bow Year -2007
Bow Model - Hoyt Vulcan
Draw legnth -27" 4.0 Vector
Draw weight - 70lbs
Limb Deflection - 104

Bow Year -2007
Bow Model - Hoyt Vulcan
Draw legnth -26" 3.0 Z3
Draw weight - 65lbs
Limb Deflection - 104

Bow Year -2007
Bow Model - Hoyt Vulcan
Draw legnth -26.5" 3.5 Z3
Draw weight - 67lbs
Limb Deflection - 104

Bow Year -2007
Bow Model - Hoyt Vulcan
Draw legnth -26.5" 3.5 Z3
Draw weight - 65lbs
Limb Deflection - 100

When switching to Z3 cams I just used the string and cable lengths for the corresponding cam numbers on the KATERA tune chart. ATA and BH matched the KATERA specs for each corresponding draw length. Draw lengths remained spot on, the only thing that changed was poundage.


----------



## dwagoner

i got some ive collected:

Katera 70# Z3 cams only XT500 limbs only

DL 
23.5-24.5 Def 116
25-26 Def 110
26.5-27.5 Def 112
28-29 Def 110
29.5-30 Def 102

Katera XL 70# Z3 cams XT500 limbs

DL
25-26 Def 118
26.5-27.5 Def 108
28-29 Def 114
29.5-30.5 Def 110
31-31.5 Def 110

07 38PRO XT2000 limbs with C2 4.5 cams

70# = 100 Def
60# = 86 Def
52# = 74 Def
50# = 72 Def


----------



## TMan51

dwagoner said:


> i got some ive collected:
> 
> dwagoner, that's an interesting set of data, thanks.
> 
> I wonder if some limbs with X deflection come in a little hi/lo for PW? Looking at a lot of Matt's numbers there is often a shift of +/-2 units of def rating from what I've seen from limb sets I've pulled.
> 
> I picked up a NIB Vulcan leftover this summer from Dave @ Doublelung Archery, with the second set of odd numbered limbs I've ever seen, 103's.
> 
> BTW, You wouldn't be holding back on 50lb & 60lb Katera data would you


----------



## BlackTimber

2009 Hoyt AM 32
XTR #2 base cam
28" moduals
71.2 Pounds
XT500
88 Def.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

dwagoner said:


> i got some ive collected:
> 
> Katera 70# Z3 cams only XT500 limbs only
> 
> DL
> 23.5-24.5 Def 116
> 25-26 Def 110
> 26.5-27.5 Def 112
> 28-29 Def 110
> 29.5-30 Def 102
> 
> Katera XL 70# Z3 cams XT500 limbs
> 
> DL
> 25-26 Def 118
> 26.5-27.5 Def 108
> 28-29 Def 114
> 29.5-30.5 Def 110
> 31-31.5 Def 110
> 
> 07 38PRO XT2000 limbs with C2 4.5 cams
> 
> 70# = 100 Def
> 60# = 86 Def
> 52# = 74 Def
> 50# = 72 Def


You have a little odd data there Dwag,
You go down in deflection and up in weight on both the Kat and KatXL??

Please review this as it seems that would be a misprint or jumbled data.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

TMan51 said:


> dwagoner said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got some ive collected:
> 
> dwagoner, that's an interesting set of data, thanks.
> 
> I wonder if some limbs with X deflection come in a little hi/lo for PW? Looking at a lot of Matt's numbers there is often a shift of +/-2 units of def rating from what I've seen from limb sets I've pulled.
> 
> I picked up a NIB Vulcan leftover this summer from Dave @ Doublelung Archery, with the second set of odd numbered limbs I've ever seen, 103's.
> 
> BTW, You wouldn't be holding back on 50lb & 60lb Katera data would you
> 
> 
> 
> no i got nothing on the 50 and 60 Katera unless it is in the charts.
> 
> I will update either tonight or tomorrow
Click to expand...


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

gimme a little bit to update this datasheet.

Been filming some today and will be doing more tonight.

May be tomorrow on an update but I will get to it.


----------



## dwagoner

Hoyt Thompson said:


> You have a little odd data there Dwag,
> You go down in deflection and up in weight on both the Kat and KatXL??
> 
> Please review this as it seems that would be a misprint or jumbled data.


i got these numbers straight from hoyt themself. I went thru a spell with a katera first then swapped some limbs n camb and sold it, then i went with a kat XL as thats what i originally wanted, So i had collected these straight from hoyt tech, I dont think that you nessecarly expect every cam size higher to have higher def limbs, the geometry of the cams seem to be what dictate what limb def is needed, so what i got from hoyt is what i typed in as i have them saved


----------



## dwagoner

TMan51 said:


> dwagoner, that's an interesting set of data, thanks.
> 
> I wonder if some limbs with X deflection come in a little hi/lo for PW? Looking at a lot of Matt's numbers there is often a shift of +/-2 units of def rating from what I've seen from limb sets I've pulled.
> 
> I picked up a NIB Vulcan leftover this summer from Dave @ Doublelung Archery, with the second set of odd numbered limbs I've ever seen, 103's.
> 
> BTW, You wouldn't be holding back on 50lb & 60lb Katera data would you


never got any info for other than 70# ers sorry


----------



## Hoythunter01

2006 Ultratec
XT2000 limbs
30" draw
7.0 Spirals
60-70 lbs
Deflection number 92


----------



## montigre

Hoyt Thompson said:


> OK I have added these two posted before mine.
> 
> Please guys, put all the information on here. It makes it a ton easier for me to get it put in without having to so searchin for a tune chart.
> 
> I am posting these here for you guys to use too, so lets make an effort to get all the information in the posts please.
> 
> 
> Matt
> 
> Hoyt Thompson


Info from Hoyt: 09 Pro Elite XT3000 cam 1/2 plus
40-50 lb
#1 base cam
Limbs: #72 deflection
draw length 26.75 (w/twists)
Stock
:teeth:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

*A really Good Update this time.*

I have added a lot of data and cleaned up some errors. I also went through and cleaned up some of the data making it easier to read.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Also upon reviewing "livin Large" information I have PM'ed him to look it over and get back to me, it seems there has to be a typo.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

*Another update*

I decided that the information was looking to jumbled and decided to color code the years to help keep it straighter.


Tell me what you think.


----------



## montigre

Hoyt Thompson said:


> I decided that the information was looking to jumbled and decided to color code the years to help keep it straighter.
> 
> 
> Tell me what you think.


Hi Hoyt,

The color coding is really too harsh on the eyes, might I suggest just keeping the plain white background and placing a blank row between the years--this would also make it look more "professional".  TKS


----------



## asa_low12

*ultra elite*

2006 ultra elite
xt3000
1.5 wheel and a half
50-60lbs
58def


----------



## dwagoner

montigre said:


> Hi Hoyt,
> 
> The color coding is really too harsh on the eyes, might I suggest just keeping the plain white background and placing a blank row between the years--this would also make it look more "professional".  TKS


i agree, i think the rows to seperate models in each year would make it more than easy to read and such, THX for your time n help!! always thought about this myself, glad your doing it though HEHE


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

montigre said:


> Hi Hoyt,
> 
> The color coding is really too harsh on the eyes, might I suggest just keeping the plain white background and placing a blank row between the years--this would also make it look more "professional".  TKS


Really? I choose colors that were on the lighter side. Instead of a dark blue I used a light blue and etc. etc.

I will look at it again and play with the space idea.


----------



## asw1973

some ultra elites for you:
2007 ultra elite cam and half no.3 xt2000 60lb - delfection 70
2007 ultra elite cam and half no.4 xt3000 60lb - delection 72
2008 ultra elite cam and half plus no.1 xt3000 60lb - deflection 86
regards


----------



## Dave2

Still looking for 2005 Protec xt3000 with c cam....want limb deflection to make 50-60 #.....thanks.....Dave


----------



## dwagoner

a quick call to hoyt will answer that for ya, call their 800 number


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Dave2 said:


> Still looking for 2005 Protec xt3000 with c cam....want limb deflection to make 50-60 #.....thanks.....Dave





dwagoner said:


> a quick call to hoyt will answer that for ya, call their 800 number


Yeah A call to hoyt may be the ticket. Where this database is goood it does not have all the information.

I am still collecting data to further advance this database so that others like myself can have a strong technical sheet for when we decide to swap things up for a custom rig or a FrankenHoyt like some of us have done in the past.

Also I do not have an 800 number for them but I do have this information.

HOYT
543 N. Neil Armstrong Rd.
Salt Lake City, Utah 84116-2887 

Phone: (801) 363-2990
Fax: (801) 537-1470 

Hope you get your information and we will be glad to update the database with the information from your current bow and your new setup once it is finished.


----------



## oldnslo

still learning with Hoyts, but here is mine...

2009 
alphamax 35
DL 29
60-70 (~68# now)
XTR & 1/2, XR2 E
no mods, all stock.
def. 94 on all limbs


----------



## Livn-Lg

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Also upon reviewing "livin Large" information I have PM'ed him to look it over and get back to me, it seems there has to be a typo.


My bow is a 60# bow. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

*Well I guess I need to post this again*

The server lost my updates.

Liv large i corrected you data.

I have also re configured the datasheets.

Ultimately I will be the one that makes the final descision but I do want you input as to which you guys like better.

I will not be doing 3 versions of this so we need to narrow it down to one format.

The three I have come up with are 

COLOR CODED
SPACED WHITE
PAGED

Lets see which you like better.

Also for the few that asked I have redone a pdf of this data.

Post you likes and dislikes here as well.


----------



## ozarkhunter61

AM32 50-60#
def-74
#3 cam b module
DL- 28.5
DW- 66lb 
ata- 32 3/8
BH- 7in
WC strings/cables


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Thank you ozark, I will add you to the list.


No one have any comments on the new configurations???


----------



## supertecshooter

*vectrix limbs*

What deflection limb do i need for a 29" vectrix 60# vector No 5 cams the charts give 2 different listings and i cant find a email for hoyt and i tried to ring them but being on the other side of the planet (australia) cant manage to get hold of them.
any help would be appreciated


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

supertecshooter said:


> What deflection limb do i need for a 29" vectrix 60# vector No 5 cams the charts give 2 different listings and i cant find a email for hoyt and i tried to ring them but being on the other side of the planet (australia) cant manage to get hold of them.
> any help would be appreciated


seeing a phone call is not feasable, have you looked at my database??

Surely you can figure it out.

I loooked and there are a few different deflections listed but I feel that TMans entry of 94 should be right.


----------



## supertecshooter

Thanks hoyt i did look at your database but there were 2 different listing for 29" 60#so was unsure with is right. Tried to find out through our australian dealers but they wont part with the info, but for an arm and a leg (about $600 can get them in 12 weeks time).


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Yeah I know that the info sometimes has conflicting data but that is also why I listed the names so you can go back through the thread and see if I messed up or was it the actual entry by the poster. I wish everyone would double check the data on the sheet to see if I got something wrong but, it appears they leave the data and never look back.


----------



## TMan51

Hoyt Thompson said:


> I loooked and there are a few different deflections listed but I feel that TMans entry of 94 should be right.


Thanks Matt,

My Vectrix was a leftover purchase, unmodified. It has a 29"DL/#5.0 Vector cam. The def rating is 94, and they are now on a Katera riser. The limb label still says 50-60lb.


----------



## Dave2

what deflection do I need for a 2005 Protec XT 2000 with C cam to make 50# thanks in advance.....Dave


----------



## TMan51

Dave2 said:


> what deflection do I need for a 2005 Protec XT 2000 with C cam to make 50# thanks in advance.....Dave


I had a 50lb 2005 Protec with XT2000's and a D/4 cam, it had a set of 62def limbs on board. As def requirements go up as DL goes down. Keep your eyes open for a set of 64-66 def rated limbs.


----------



## StevenB

2005 XTec
base cam 6, c postion = 29"
70lbs 114 defelction


----------



## Supershark

Bow Year: 2006
Bow Model: Pro-Elite
Draw legnth: #5 Cam 1/2+'s set on C position 30" draw
Draw weight: 57lbs (twisted the cable up to get 59.65lbs)
Cam swap from cam 1/2 to cam 1/2 plus


Deflection on the limbs are 70.


----------



## StevenB

supertecshooter said:


> What deflection limb do i need for a 29" vectrix 60# vector No 5 cams the charts give 2 different listings and i cant find a email for hoyt and i tried to ring them but being on the other side of the planet (australia) cant manage to get hold of them.
> any help would be appreciated



try www.pats-archery.com.au or www.urbanarchery.com.au they should be able to help you out.

also have a look on www.archery-forum.com (Australian based forum)


----------



## asa_low12

*ultra elite*

Ultra elite
xt2000
spiral 1.5
102 def
71 lb max


----------



## asa_low12

*ultra elite*

ultra elite
xt2000
spiral 1.5
86 def
60 lbs


----------



## Pig-shooter

*More Info*

2007 UltraElite
Draw:29.5
Cams:C2#4

Limbs: XT3000
DEF: 80
LB's:50-60

--------------


----------



## montigre

Hoyt Thompson said:


> The server lost my updates.
> 
> Liv large i corrected you data.
> 
> I have also re configured the datasheets.
> 
> Ultimately I will be the one that makes the final descision but I do want you input as to which you guys like better.
> 
> I will not be doing 3 versions of this so we need to narrow it down to one format.
> 
> The three I have come up with are
> 
> COLOR CODED
> SPACED WHITE
> PAGED
> 
> Lets see which you like better.
> 
> Also for the few that asked I have redone a pdf of this data.
> 
> Post you likes and dislikes here as well.


I really like the paged version. Great job you're doing here, Hoyt!!!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

so we have one person that likes the paged version, wow I thomore would chime in on this.

TTT


----------



## bullzeye

A little late, but here is another...

2004 Ultratec
XT 2000 Limbs
70# DW
24.5 - 27.0 DL
Cam 1/2 B-2
Deflection #94
Stock other than new strings and cables


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

I have not forgotten this thread, Just having to do a reformat my computer and have not gotten around to updating and bumping this up.


Keep th information coming guys


----------



## JayMc

I'm in process of converting one right now...

*Before*
'07 ProElite with 28.5" C2 cams. Max 60lb. 86 deflection

*After, per Hoyt CS*
'07 ProElite with 27" Spiral cams (2.5). Max 60lb. 86 deflection


----------



## EnglishKev

I like the paged version.
Also, can confirm the deflections for the 2003 Razortek XT2000, F6 cam 1/2 max 60lb as 64 'cos that is what is on my spare limbs.
Unfortunately can't read the 70lb limbs on the bow, sorry.

Kev


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Keep 'em coming guys.

Also please please please please post the data in the format I listed.

It ust saves so much confusion and makes entering the data into the speadsheet so much easier.


----------



## TMan51

*Vectrix to Vectrix Plus*

Wondering if anyone has swapped cams from a Vectrix to Vectrix + configuration?


----------



## TN_Hunter

Ok I didnt see a Turbo Hawk so here's my info
2010 Turbo Hawk
came 29" draw length (28" now by module)
60-70 pounds
XTR #3 cams
XTS 500 limbs
92 deflection


----------



## ex-wolverine

*2009 Vantage PRO 28" Draw 50-60# Spiral X CAMS*

3.0 CAMS

88 Deflection


Tom


----------



## ex-wolverine

*I forgot to add XT2000 Limbs Stock-I just looked at them this morning*



ex-wolverine said:


> 3.0 CAMS
> 
> 88 Deflection
> 
> 
> Tom


Tom


----------



## psargeant

2006 pro -elite
XT2000 limbs
3.5 Spiral Cams
90 deflection was 72-73 lb max
72 Deflection yields 57 lb max


----------



## bullzeye

Made a mistake in post #158...
Everything is correct, except limb deflection is #98, not #94...
Oops.

Sorry about that.


----------



## no1huntmaster

2005/ 2006 Protec xt2000 with no4 cam 1/2

72 TO 74 DEF WILL GET U A 50 TO 60 POUNDER:wink:


----------



## no1huntmaster

PDF IS EASILY PRINTABLE:thumbs_up


----------



## Purka

2009 Vantage Elite XT2000 70lb 31" Spiral X Cam #6 Deflection 100 stock


----------



## Hoyt1010

*2006 Trykon*

I saw a lot of Trykon XL's but i've got a regular 2006 Trykon that had 3.0 cams which i swaped out for 5.0's to make a 29in draw, it was set for 60 to 70 but i was told it will be more like 65-75 with the new cams and was told deflection will be 88 with the new cams. 
06 trykon xt 500 limbs
Z5.0 cams 29 in draw
65-75 lb
88 deflection


----------



## Hoyt1010

Hoyt1010 said:


> I saw a lot of Trykon XL's but i've got a regular 2006 Trykon that had 3.0 cams which i swaped out for 5.0's to make a 29in draw, it was set for 60 to 70 but i was told it will be more like 65-75 with the new cams and was told deflection will be 88 with the new cams.
> 06 trykon xt 500 limbs
> Z5.0 cams 29 in draw
> 65-75 lb
> 88 deflection


My draw weight is 72


----------



## INABIL

*'02 Hoyt Pro Tec XT3000*

I had an '02 Pro Tec w/XT3000 limbs 31" DL with #5 Saber (Excel) cam and #4 IDTL? idler wheel went from 60 to 70lbs. had #80 deflection limbs.

I called Hoyt up and they said if I change to the #3 Saber cam and the #3 Idler wheel and put the correct size strings as said on the Hoyt tuning chart it would then change from 50 to 60lbs. of draw weight with the same #80 deflection limbs.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Hey guys,
Thanks for the data, I have not abandoned this project but have not had time to update it.

I will try to update it this weekend and post the most up to date information.


Sorry for the delay and I will get back on this ASAP!!!!


----------



## ex-wolverine

2009 Vantage Pro	
XT 2000	Limbs
60# MAX Draw Weight	
27.5 Draw Length	
Spiral X #2.5	
92 Deflection	
Stock


----------



## Apache

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Hey guys,
> Thanks for the data, I have not abandoned this project but have not had time to update it.
> 
> I will try to update it this weekend and post the most up to date information.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay and I will get back on this ASAP!!!!


You've done a great job bro. This really should be a sticky ...


----------



## glücklicher

Hoyt Trykon 70lbs 28,5" Zephyrcam 4.5 88 Deflection XT500 Limbs


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Questions,

1. What is the purpose of gathering the limb deflection info? Why would we want this info, and how do I get this info on an 09 AM35? I heard someone say the limb deflection is written on the base of the limbs, and it can be seen on the AM's. I am trying to find this info on my 09 AM35, but dont' see it. ???

2. Also, would the limb deflection on my 09 AM35 be any different from someone elses 09 AM35?


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Paul Cataldo said:


> Questions,
> 
> 1. What is the purpose of gathering the limb deflection info? Why would we want this info, and how do I get this info on an 09 AM35? I heard someone say the limb deflection is written on the base of the limbs, and it can be seen on the AM's. I am trying to find this info on my 09 AM35, but dont' see it. ???
> 
> 2. Also, would the limb deflection on my 09 AM35 be any different from someone elses 09 AM35?



1) The purpose of this information is for those of us that like to know what we need to swap out limbs to get a specific poundage. Also there are those that like to "FrankenHoyt" our bows to make different custom models. So for those that like sat a C2 cam but it was not offered on the bow they have and would like to "FrankenHoyt" it to see if they can make the perfect bow for them then they would use the existing data along with the data from the chart I am putting together to estimate the approximate limb deflection they would need to attain the draw weight they are looking for.

There are also variables like BH and A2A that can be considered as well but that would be for master tinkers.

2) The limb deflection defines the Draw Weight of the bow, so between 2 different cams and 4 different max weight there will not be a lot of open tinkering needed on the AM 32 and 35 but, when you look at the amount of XT2000 combinations you open a new world of possibilities.

You can find Hoyts limb deflections on the base of the limbs in the limb pocket, on the AM's this can be done without disassembly of the bow, the Triax limb pockets 2002-present will have to be broken down to be acquired.

We are learning that even though Hoyt will say that the deflection is XX does not mean that it is XX, in fact it appears that there is a tolerance of about +/-2 points and tweaking the A2A to get the DW correct.

All this information is for those of us that are tired of calling Hoyt every time we get an idea to change things up say from a 60# XT2000 rig to a 65# XT3500 rig and so on and so on.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

*We need to cooperate please!!!!!!*

As i was trying to update this database for EVERYONE, I kept running into information being left out. As much as I want this data base to include everything we can get in it to be the most helpful, I do not have time to PM each of you to get the missing information.

Also i like to see what you have done if you modded you bow but some of these posts list it all in the paragraph that they list the modifications.

I would greatly appreciate it if you will copy and paste this into you reply and then fill it out;


Bow Year:
Bow Model:
Limbs:
Draw Weight:
Draw Length:
Cams:
Limb Deflection:

After that you can list the modifications.

This keeps the information clean and understandable.

Remember I am doing this for everyone and I need your help to get the information as clear as possible. Using the above format will help me do that.

I will no longer go and look and guess at what cams you have or PM you for things you missed as I simply do not have the time to hunt down your information for you.

Sorry but i need a little bit of effort on your guys part to help get this information to the archery community.

Matt
H.T.

Thanks for you understanding and help.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

*Ok Finally I have an update!!!!*

After a couple months off this project i went through the posts that I could get the entire information from.

If you noticed that you posted and forgot information please just post it again.
If there need to be a correction please PM me and give me the entire information in this format;

Bow Year:
Bow Model:
Limbs:
Draw Weight:
Draw Length:
Cams:
Limb Deflection:

After that you can list the modifications.

This keeps the information clean and understandable.


Once again thank you to all that have donated information and also thank you for posting in a manner that eases the ability to get concise data into this worksheet.


Matt

H.T.


----------



## TMan51

Hey Matt, picked up a "pre owned" Katera last week:

Bow Year: 2009
Bow Model:Katera
Limbs: XT500
Draw Weight:50-60lbs
Draw Length: 29"
Cams: No. 6
Limb Deflection: 96def.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

TMan51 said:


> Hey Matt, picked up a "pre owned" Katera last week:
> 
> Bow Year: 2009
> Bow Model:Katera
> Limbs: XT500
> Draw Weight:50-60lbs
> Draw Length: 29"
> Cams: No. 6
> Limb Deflection: 96def.


Thanks T,
I will get this info in the next update.

Are ever gonna start shooting left handed so I will know who to look up when I want another Hoyt?


----------



## TMan51

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Are ever gonna start shooting left handed so I will know who to look up when I want another Hoyt?


Sorry, I have so little talent on my left side, it's sad.

On the "other hand", you could always shift to being a righthanded shooter.


----------



## Reverend

*Not so common...*

From Hoyt Custom Shop...
2009 AM35 with Z3 cams
65#
27.5 in. DL (3.5 Z3)
7 in. BH
106 Limb Deflection
34 ¾ in. A2A


----------



## pennysdad

*Vantage X8*

Year 08, Cam.5+, base cam #3, 50lb. max wt. XT 2000, Def. 72.


----------



## Paul Cataldo

I'm shooting a 2009 AM35 RH, 70lb, 27" DL, and I *THINK* my limbs each say something like "94 / 13" ??? 
Does that seem right guys? I can't tell for sure, but it appears like "94" is written in white, and "13" is written in pink.. ???
Is this right, or am I reading it wrong? It's awful hard to read the handwriting up inside that limb pocket.
Anyone know if this sounds about right?


----------



## RchurE

Bow Year: 2007
Bow Model: Ultra Elite
Limbs: XT3000
Draw Weight: 60 lbs. 
Draw Length: 30"
Cams: C2 (#4.5)
Limb Deflection: 80

Bow Year: 2009
Bow Model: Ultra Elite
Limbs: XT3000
Draw Weight: 60 lbs.
Draw Length: 30"
Cams: Spiral X (#5.0)
Limb Deflection: 72

No modifications, just straight stock.


----------



## AllenRead

Pro Elite - 2004
limbs # 62
# 1 Cam 1/2
DW = 47#
DL = 26.75

Pro Elite - 2004
Limbs # 62
# 1 Command Cams
DW = 63 #
DL = 26 "

This is the same bow. I tried it with the Command cams just to see what it would do.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

2010 Alpha Burner 
29/70
SX 8.0 cams
XT 2000 def- 86
string 58.5
cc 39.25
bc35.25


----------



## young_gun

Bow Year: 2009
Bow Model: Vantage Elite
Limbs: xt 2000
Draw Weight:60
Draw Length: 26.5-29"
Cams: #2
Limb Deflection:96

Bow Year: 2009
Bow Model: Vantage Elite
Limbs: xt 2000
Draw Weight:60
Draw Length:28.5"
Cams: 3.5
Limb Deflection:88


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Keep them coming guys, I will try to update this with all the new postings soon.

Thanks for the input and I am sure everyone that has used this database is very appreciative.

HT


----------



## Sladey

*alphamax*

i have an 2009 alphamax 
60-70
28"
XTR#2
XTS 500 deflection 88

what will the deflection of the same poundage with XTR#3 cams?
will it make much difference if i change cams?
Sladey


----------



## smokin'dually

Bow Year: 2006
Bow Model: ULTRA Elite
Limbs: xt 2000
Draw Weight:60
Draw Length:28" spiral
Cams: 4.5
Limb Deflection:78
------------------------------
same bow and cams..
70#-90 def
80#-102 def


----------



## smokin'dually

Bow Year: 2006
Bow Model: ULTRA Elite
Limbs: xt 2000
Draw Weight:60
Draw Length:30" spiral
Cams: 6.5
Limb Deflection:76
------------------------
same bow and cams..
70#- 88 def
80#- 100 def


----------



## TMan51

Paul Cataldo said:


> Questions,
> 
> 1. What is the purpose of gathering the limb deflection info?
> 
> 2. Also, would the limb deflection on my 09 AM35 be any different from someone elses 09 AM35?


Well, the answer to the first question is obvious, #2, not so much.

Talking to a few people in the bow business, def ratings have a fair amount of consistancy from set to set, but mixing limbs can be a problem. I always wondered why that would be, but recently I had a chance to find out.

I have two Katera's, both AT specials. One came with 60lb/96def limbs, and comes in on the money at 63lbs.  One wears a set of 94def limbs I pulled from a vectrix, and comes in at 58lbs. The one with 96's was a demo, with the demo graphics. I swapped them out for a set of 90's I got from a fellow AT member. The 90's on my scale come in at exactly 60lbs. At first I thought there must be a tuning difference, but both bows are so close to spec, I cannot see the difference with my tape and scale. Thinking I was losing it, I swapped the limbs for hoots, and got exactly the same numbers. To top it off, I found that the 90's were the fastest XT500's I own! No matter what riser, or arrow, bottomed out, they shoot the fastest. ??? Even at a lower peak weight.

Bows being tested for shipping, get checked for both peak weight, and speed. My bet is that limbs that can cut the weight, but not the speed, get swapped out, and wind up on another bow. But not all limbs of a given def rating are equal.


----------



## Reverend

TMan51 said:


> I have two Katera's, both AT specials. One came with 60lb/96def limbs, and comes in on the money at 63lbs.  One wears a set of 94def limbs I pulled from a vectrix, and comes in at 58lbs. The one with 96's was a demo, with the demo graphics. I swapped them out for a set of 90's I got from a fellow AT member. The 90's on my scale come in at exactly 60lbs. At first I thought there must be a tuning difference, but both bows are so close to spec, I cannot see the difference with my tape and scale. Thinking I was losing it, I swapped the limbs for hoots, and got exactly the same numbers. To top it off, I found that the 90's were the fastest XT500's I own! No matter what riser, or arrow, bottomed out, they shoot the fastest. ??? Even at a lower peak weight.
> 
> Bows being tested for shipping, get checked for both peak weight, and speed. My bet is that limbs that can cut the weight, but not the speed, get swapped out, and wind up on another bow. But not all limbs of a given def rating are equal.



That is interesting... Perhaps there was a mix-up when Hoyt graded / marked them?


----------



## TMan51

Reverend said:


> That is interesting... Perhaps there was a mix-up when Hoyt graded / marked them?


Actually, I don't think that's the case. 

I have changed and modified some of my bows more than a couple times. I also do speed and energy checks on every setup I pull together. I think the best description is "not all limbs are equal". I shoot from time to time with guys who own or work in shops, and I've heard that comment from every one of them. If there's a mix up, it's probably the 90's, but there's a lot of difference between the 94/96 sets.


I just picked up a set of 80def XT2000's for another swap on my '03 Supertec, it will be it's second set of 80's, and I'm sure they will be a bit different than the initial set.. My Turbotec's have had 3 sets of 78's, and they were all a bit different. The variation is usually a matter of some limbs being better with heavier/lighter arrows. Often the Peak weight at max is a bit different, with specs the same.

Very few people seem to waste as much time as I do swapping things around, but I'm wondering if anyone else has seen similar events. ??


----------



## viperarcher

2010 Hoyt Maxxis 35
Limbs New Arc 5 layer 
Cams XtR cam &half 60 lbs
draw length 27
limb deflection 74


----------



## DEAD 10

2008 hoyt UE moddified cams for spiral X es
85 deflexion 
XT2000
size3.0 spiral X cam
is 60 lb

72 deflection
Xt2000
size3.0 spiral X cam
is 55 lb


----------



## Brown Hornet

Bow Year: 2007-2008
Bow Model: Pro Elite
Limbs: xt 2000
Draw Weight:60
Draw Length:27.5"
Cams: #2 C2s
Limb Deflection: 74


Bow Year: 2006 and 2009
Bow Model: Pro Elite
Limbs: xt 2000
Draw Weight:60
Draw Length:27.5"
Cams: #3 spirals
Limb Deflection: 80


----------



## archerpap

Brown Hornet said:


> Bow Year: 2006 and 2009
> Bow Model: Pro Elite
> Limbs: xt 2000
> Draw Weight:60
> Draw Length:27.5"
> Cams: #3 spirals
> Limb Deflection: 80


Same set-up for #4 Spirals...28.5", and more than likely the same set-up for #3.5 Spirals...28"


----------



## Brown Hornet

archerpap said:


> Same set-up for #4 Spirals...28.5", and more than likely the same set-up for #3.5 Spirals...28"


Yep....3, 3.5 and 4s all use the same deflection......

With the C2 #s I posted.... Cams .5-2 use the same deflection.


----------



## asa1485

What program did you use for the file? I can not open it.Thanks


----------



## Brown Hornet

Bow Year: 2006 and 2009
Bow Model: Pro Elite
Limbs: XT 3000
Draw Weight:60
Draw Length:27.5"
Cams: #1.5 spirals
Limb Deflection: 82

For C2s in base size #1...27-28.5" draw you need the same deflection....which is SWEET for me since I am changing from C2s to spirals


----------



## Aaron Groce

DEAD 10 said:


> 2008 hoyt UE moddified cams for spiral X es
> 85 deflexion
> XT2000
> size3.0 spiral X cam
> is 60 lb
> 
> 72 deflection
> Xt2000
> size3.0 spiral X cam
> is 55 lb


more

2008 hoyt UE moddified cams for spiral X es
88 deflexion 
XT2000
size3.0 spiral X cam
is 64 lb

88 deflexion
Xt 2000 
size 2.5 spiral X cams
66 lb

98 defleion
xt 2000
size 3.0 spiral X cams
65 lb

111 deflexion 
Xt 2000
size 3.0 spiral X cams 
70 lb

hope this helps


----------



## outback jack

Bow- 2007 Ultra Elite
Limbs-XT 3000
Poundage-50-60
Draw length-28"
Cams-#3 spiral X
Limb Def.-76
This will apply for the #3, #3.5, and #4 spiral X
For the same bow with 2000 limbs and #3 cam 1/2 Plus it would take 88def limbs to have 60 lb and it would be a 26-28.5" draw.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

asa1485 said:


> What program did you use for the file? I can not open it.Thanks


the program is written in Microsoft Excel.

If you do not have the office suite from microsoft then there is a free alternative in OpenOffice.org


----------



## asa1485

Thanks


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

I want to thank all of you for the additional information over the past few weeks, I will get a new update together shortly after the new year, I just have to much to do right now and I am going to have to postpone anymore updates till after JAN 1.

Happy New Year guys and hopefullysome of you are enjoying new bows from santa.


----------



## asa1485

2005
Hoyt Vtec
Limbs XT 1000 
DW 60-70 
Cams H-5-TR
Deflection 116


----------



## Aaron Groce

Aaron Groce said:


> more
> 
> 2008 hoyt UE moddified cams for spiral X es
> 88 deflexion
> XT2000
> size3.0 spiral X cam
> is 64 lb
> 
> 88 deflexion
> Xt 2000
> size 2.5 spiral X cams
> 66 lb
> 
> 98 defleion
> xt 2000
> size 3.0 spiral X cams
> 65 lb
> 
> 111 deflexion
> Xt 2000
> size 3.0 spiral X cams
> 70 lb
> 
> hope this helps


dont forget

88 deflexion 
Xt 2000
size 3 cam.5+
50-60lb


----------



## archerpap

2007 Pro Elite
XT3000
2.0 C2(28.5")
40-50lbs
58 deflection


----------



## Trailerdog

Bow Year: 2003
Bow Model: ProTec
Limbs: XT3000
Draw Weight: 65lbs.
Draw Length: 27-29.5
Cams: Cam 1/2 #2
Limb Deflection: 78

Limbs were swapped. The originals were cut down 1/2".



Bow Year: 2003
Bow Model: UltraTec
Limbs: XT3000
Draw Weight: 60lbs.
Draw Length: 27.5-30
Cams: Cam 1/2 #4
Limb Deflection: 76


----------



## ArchersParadox

*Bow Year: 2009
Bow Model: AlphaMax 32
Limbs: XTS 500
Draw Weight: 60 - 70 lbs.
Draw Length: 27.5"
Cams: XTR Cam 1/2 XR-2D-BR
Deflection: 88*


----------



## TackWest1

*PDF file*

Any chance of putting this as a PDF file? I can't open the other one. Great thread, Thank you for all your hard work, we all greatly appreciate it!


----------



## TackWest1

Sorry, didn't read the free application software. Will give it a try.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

TackWest1 said:


> Sorry, didn't read the free application software. Will give it a try.


the way I have it set up right now would make it a bit hard for a PDF file but I will try to see what I can do, I am extremely busy at work and have been working 10+ hour days to keep cought up. I am behind in updating this i know but I will try to work on it next weekend some to get an updated copy on the board.


----------



## gwmican

Hey guys, I have a little question, I have a 2009 Hoyt AM32 with #2 cam 60-70 lb, and 27.5" draw. My limbs have the Alphamax logo coming off and I would like to maybe go with a 50-60 lb limb. I have a friend that bought a brand new set of Bone Collector limbs, they say 60-70 on them and have 78 on the ends so I guess they are 78 deflection? Anyway does anyone know what poundage my bow would make with these limbs on it? Sorry If I am taking this thread in a little different direction, but I know you guys would probably know. THanks!


----------



## heaterht240

*Hoyt Pro Elite*

2009 
Pro Elite
30.5 spiralX cam
60 lbs
XT3000 -70 def

same bow
same draw
67lbs
XT3000 -80 def

2008 
Pro Elite
28.5 in C2 cams
60lbs
XT3000 -70 def


----------



## Heliman21

Bow Year - 2010
Bow Model - Hoyt Contender Elite
Limbs - XT3000
Draw Weight - 60
Draw Length - 31
Cams - #6 Spiral X
Limb Deflection - 76A


----------



## JStrebin

I have a 2007 Ultra Elite XT3000 with #2.0 C2 cams (27.5") max 60lbs

I was hoping to find out what my poundage would be if I put #2.5 Spiral X cams (27.5") 

I know for sure that I am not changeing base cam family sizes since according to Hoyts tune charts they are both base #1

Has anyone had experince this this type of setup? any info will help


----------



## 30 X

ttt for some great information, keep it comming.


----------



## JStrebin

Brown Hornet said:


> Bow Year: 2006 and 2009
> Bow Model: Pro Elite
> Limbs: XT 3000
> Draw Weight:60
> Draw Length:27.5"
> Cams: #1.5 spirals
> Limb Deflection: 82
> 
> For C2s in base size #1...27-28.5" draw you need the same deflection....which is SWEET for me since I am changing from C2s to spirals


 If I read this right and I wanna change over to Spiral X cams from C2 then I do not have to change limbs since both cams are Base size #1

Brown I take it you called hoyt on this to get your info.


----------



## Driftless Bowhunter

*More vectrix info*

Year:'07
Model: Vectrix
Limbs: XT 500
Weight: 50-60 lbs
Length: 25" draw
Cam: Vector #1
Limb Deflection: 98

If any of you Hoyt guru's are reading this, answer a question for me. Is there any leeway with this limb deflection? If I need a deflection of 98, could i use limbs that are in the range of say (94-104)? or would I have to stay at exactly 98?...Thanks


----------



## X-Ray

*Vantage elite*

60 lbs deflection 88
cam and a half plus 
27-29.5 DRAW
2000 LIMBS


----------



## DEAD 10

Hoyts&Harleys said:


> Year:'07
> Model: Vectrix
> Limbs: XT 500
> Weight: 50-60 lbs
> Length: 25" draw
> Cam: Vector #1
> Limb Deflection: 98
> 
> If any of you Hoyt guru's are reading this, answer a question for me. Is there any leeway with this limb deflection? If I need a deflection of 98, could i use limbs that are in the range of say (94-104)? or would I have to stay at exactly 98?...Thanks


it wont hurt nothing all it would do is lower or raise your max poundage


----------



## Driftless Bowhunter

So, I'm assuming that 94 would decrease poundage and 104 would increase poundage?


----------



## Moparmatty

Year: 2010
Model: Contender Elite
Limbs: XT 3000
Weight: 50-60 lbs
Length: 30" draw
Cam: Spiral Cam 5.0
Limb Deflection: 78B

:thumb:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Hoyts&Harleys said:


> So, I'm assuming that 94 would decrease poundage and 104 would increase poundage?


That would be correct


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Hey guys keep the data rolling in, I have not given up on this yet, I will get an full update on all this data when i can but time constraints with my job (which unfortunately come first at the moment) and life in general has kept me really busy and not enough time to get back to this.

Even if it is Spring b4 I update ther will be an update. Keep posting data and using this forum for reference if need be till I can post an update.

Shoot Straight and have a great weekend.


----------



## niloc_king

*Thanks*

I was lookin for the chart from hoyt unfortunately they do not give this info. I downloaded the chart and in return here is some info from my bow.
2010 contender elite
29" draw spiral x
50#-60#
82 def
ps i like the idea you came up with

Cheers:darkbeer:


----------



## gmchiryder

06 Ultratec XT2000, 26", #3 Spiral
84 Def, 60lbs

10 Alphaburner XT2000, 25.5" #4.5 Spiral
98 Def, 70lbs


----------



## Supershark

Supershark said:


> Bow Year: 2006
> Bow Model: Pro-Elite
> Draw legnth: #5 Cam 1/2+'s set on C position 30" draw
> Draw weight: 57lbs (twisted the cable up to get 59.65lbs)
> Cam swap from cam 1/2 to cam 1/2 plus
> 
> 
> Deflection on the limbs are 70.


Need to correct this. I must of read the scale wrong. The lbs came out to 52 I have it twisted up to 57.5lbs

Technically it would only be 40-50lbs with out twisting it up


----------



## NHProFF

Bow Year: 2010
Bow Model: Maxxis 35
Limbs: Arc
Draw Weight: 70#
Draw Length: 30"
Cams: XTR Cam.5, #3 Cam, 3C module
Limb Deflection: 84

84 is written in green, "5" or "s" is written in red... Anyone know what the 5 or s stands for?


----------



## craigos

NHProFF said:


> Bow Year: 2010
> Bow Model: Maxxis 35
> Limbs: Arc
> Draw Weight: 70#
> Draw Length: 30"
> Cams: XTR Cam.5, #3 Cam, 3C module
> Limb Deflection: 84
> 
> 84 is written in green, "5" or "s" is written in red... Anyone know what the 5 or s stands for?


I think they write this to ensure matching? anyone? Make sure they dont mix up the 2 pair of matched limbs while assembling.


----------



## craigos

Year: 2010
Model: Contender Elite
Limbs: XT 3000
Weight: 50-60 lbs
Length: 30.5" draw
Cam: Spiral Cam 5.5
Limb Deflection: 78B


----------



## Black Stallion

2007
Hoyt Ultra Elite
Limbs XT2000
Cam & 1/2, Module #3, Pos "F"
DW 50-60#
DL 28"
Deflection 70


----------



## ebonarcher

i'M A LOT CONFUSED.
So what software is this readable with ?
is it a text doc ument of is it a database ?


----------



## backwoodsfarm

*Great post!!*

2005 
Xtec
XT1000 
50-60 lbs
27-29.5" cam and a half #5
102 limb deflection


----------



## Barry O'Regan

*My Hoyts
*
*Bow Year 2007 -2008*
Bow Model ProElite
Limbs XT 3000
Deflection number 70
Cam C2 2.0
Draw length 28.5 
Draw weight 56
Nap Dropaway

*Performance on my Chronograph*

Arrow Speed 277 fps 
Arrow 28 total length, 75grain point total weight 321 grain carbon arrow


*Bow Year 2007-2008*
Bow Model ProElite
Limbs XT 3000
Deflection number 70
Cam C2 2.5
Draw length 29 
Draw weight 45
Nap Dropaway

*Performance on my Chronograph*

Arrow Speed 248 fps 
Arrow 29 total length, 100 grain point, total weight 356 grain carbon arrow
*


Bow Year 2007-2008*
Bow Model ProElite
Limbs XT 3000
Deflection number 86
Cam C2 2.0
Draw length 29 
Draw weight 60
Nap Dropaway
*
Performance on my Chronograph*

Arrow Speed 282 fps 
Arrow 29 total length, 100 grain point, total weight 320 grain carbon arrow


*Bow Year 2007-2008*
Bow Model ProElite
Limbs XT 2000
Deflection number 70
Cam C2 2.0
Draw length 27.5 
Draw weight 58
Nap Dropaway

*Performance on my Chronograph*

Arrow Speed 268 fps 
Arrow 29 total length, 100 grain point, total weight 321 grain carbon arrow


*
Bow Year 2007-2008*
Bow Model ProElite
Limbs XT 2000
Deflection number 70
Cam and a Half - Number #4 
Draw length 28.5 to 30 
Draw weight 56
Nap Dropaway

*Performance on my Chronograph*

Arrow Speed 273 fps 
Arrow 29 total length, 75 grain point, total weight 318 grain carbon arrow


_*Just remember the longer the cam to increase draw length over 28 inches to 29 inches usually results in a 10 pound decrease in bow weight.*_

To determine the speed of the arrows for each bow, below are the grain weights used. You can pretty much calculate the speed of your arrows if you use my current setup on my Hoyts. 

*Below are all the full length (nock to arrow tip length) arrows I use on all my ProElite bows:
*
-*Fatboy 400s* with 3 inch feathers, 360 grains @ 29 inches with a glue in 80 grain point.

-*X-Weave 200s* STL Hunters with 2" Duravanes @ 318-320 grains with a 75 grain screw in target point.

-*Cheetah arrows* 29" inches @ 302 grains, 2" inch Duravane with a 75 grain screw in target point. The Cheetahs can hit 286 fps at 60 pounds. But I rarely use these as the pin nocks break at 60 pounds.

-*Victory V6 Arrows* - 29" inches @ 323 grains, 2" inch Duravane with a 100 grain glue in point.

-*Victory Nanos V6 Arrows* - 29" inches @ 318 grains, 2" inch Duravane with a 100 grain glue in steel point.


Hope this info above help out.
Barry O'Regan


----------



## Archerfish

*Two More...*

2010 Carbon Matrix 
#2 Base Cams- 27" to 29" range
XTS ARC Limbs
70# peak
#84 limb deflection



2009 Alpha Max 32
XTR#3 Base Cam-28" to 30" range
XTS 500 Limbs
70lb. peak
#84 limb deflection


----------



## Bobmuley

'10 Contender Elite
#4 Spiralx (29")
XT-3000s 
61.6 pounds with
Deflection = 82


----------



## bkolowski111

This is great! I couldn't figure out the deflection on my 2003 UltraTec, but I found it here. Keep em' comin' guys!


----------



## 3dshooter80

2005 Ultratec

2000 limbs
#4 Cam.5
26.5-29" draw length
50-60# weight

76 deflection


----------



## Barry O'Regan

*Deflection with spirals*

Maybe true, but will you still achieve 60 pounds from the XT2000 limbs, is this true for 4.5 spirals as well?
Anyone got info on this as I am looking to swap my 56 pound draw Proelite XT2000 from a Cam and a 1/2 (which gives me 29 inch draw) to 4.5 Spirals which will still maintain a 29 inch draw, just wondering if the spirals will keep the draw weight the same or more.



Brown Hornet said:


> Yep....3, 3.5 and 4s all use the same deflection......
> 
> With the C2 #s I posted.... Cams .5-2 use the same deflection.


----------



## Barry O'Regan

*Hoyt Deflection update*

Just wondering when you are doing another update for Feb 2010 download?



Hoyt Thompson said:


> 2006
> Trykon XL
> DL = 30"
> DW = 80#
> No modifications to specs
> Limb Def. 104


----------



## Plainsman

Hoyt Thompson said:


> All this information is for those of us that are tired of calling Hoyt every time we get an idea to change things up say from a 60# XT2000 rig to a 65# XT3500 rig and so on and so on.


Amen!!!!!


----------



## kenf

HT - You way want to double check the data on the 2006 Trykon XL... the 104 deflection limbs show 20# difference in weight with a cam swap of a difference of 1 inch. DL gain.

Just thought you would want to know,

Ken


----------



## Barry O'Regan

*Limb deflection*

Changing the cam to increase draw length reduces bow weight normally by 5 -7 pounds for every one inch increase in draw length. 
At least that is my experience in experimenting.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Needing 2010 Deflection numbers guys !!! Fess them up !!


Back up for another round.


----------



## mantra

According to Hoyt Factory Specs:

2008 Hoyt Katera XL 50-60#

- Cam&1/2 PLUS [BaseCam 6] Deflection 96
- Cam&1/2 PLUS [BaseCam 7] Deflection 96
- Z3-Cam [BaseCam 5.0] Deflection 94


----------



## sjsykora

*TrykonXL*

2006 Hoyt TrykonXL
60-70#
28.5" draw Zephyr 3.5
88 deflection


----------



## lungpuncher125

2010 hoyt contender elite
27.5 inch draw
xt 2000
60# 
spiral x cams
def. 86


----------



## RichardOleshJr

*2003 Ultratec*

2003 Ultratec *Factory setup* (XT3000)
60 lbs. max with #3 cam 1/2's (a setting = 26 1/2" draw length)
70 deflection limbs

2003 Ultratec *Changed too* (Xt2000)
68 lbs. max with #3 cam 1/2's (c setting = 26 1/2" draw length)
82 deflection limbs


----------



## joeprec

Katera XL
29"
50-60 pounds
stock limb=90 deflection
on mine a 96 deflection topped at 60 on the nose and a 102 deflection tops at 65 pounds. I never had the stock limbs to experiment with as someone traded them from a Katera.


----------



## Tribute2007

Hey Hoyt Thompson,

Just looking thru the spread sheet and saw you had me down for a 07 Vulcan. The first one is correct the second one thats 29.5 w/ 90 deflections should be a cam swap with 6.5 Z3 cams. You have it as a cam swap with 6.5 Vector cams. Just thought I'd let you know so you could get that changed.


----------



## SPIKER_67

Here's a 28" Hoyt Vulcan



2007
Hoyt Vulcan
DL = 28"
DW = 70#
Vector 5.0
Stock limbs_Limb Def. 104 
XT500


----------



## sjsykora

2006 Hoyt TrykonXL
60-70#
27" Zephyr 2.0 cam
94 deflection
stock set up


----------



## RichardOleshJr

2003 Ultratec
XT3000 limbs-82 deflection
#3.0 spiral x cams (28" draw)
Bow Maxed out at 61 lb.


----------



## sdavis

*anyone know*

what defletion i would need for a 06 trykon 50-60 pounder 28 inch draw lengththanks shane


----------



## archerpap

Anyone out there got any specs on a Vantage Elite with old school #2 cam.5. Wanting to keep it around 60# max. but a few ovewr is fine. Mostly looking for limb deflection, and string/cable lengths. Thanks in advance if anyone can help!~!


----------



## daveparr

*2008 Vantage*

2008 Vantage
Cam and 1/2, No 4
DL 30"
70-80 lb XT1000 Limbs
Def. 162


----------



## mantra

According to Hoyt Factory Specs:

2008 Hoyt Katera XL 50-60# / Z3-Cam 5.5 / Deflection 94

2009/10 Hoyt Vantage Pro/Elite 50-60# / SpiralCam 5.0 / Deflection 84
2009/10 Hoyt Vantage Pro/Elite 50-60# / SpiralCam 5.5 / Deflection 84

2009/10 Hoyt Vantage Pro/Elite 50-60# / Cam&1/2 PLUS 4.0 / Deflection 94


----------



## sps3172

'10 Contender Elite
#4.5 Spiral-X (29.5")
XT-3000 limbs
53.6 pounds peak with
Deflection = 68


----------



## Trailerdog

*'03 Ultratec*

'03 Ultratec 
XT 2000 - 82 deflection
5.5 C2 Cam - 29 3/4" DL
62# Max DW

Swapped cams and used the UE string specs for '07


----------



## hunttillidie

alphaburner 2010
104 deflection xt2000
spirals.
30 " 70lbs


----------



## Check Cord

*The Great Hoyt Deflection Round Up*

Does anyone out there have the phone number at Hoyt to get information on changing limbs or cams and resulting draw weight?

Thanks


----------



## Apache

Check Cord said:


> Does anyone out there have the phone number at Hoyt to get information on changing limbs or cams and resulting draw weight?
> 
> Thanks


(801) 363-2990 Just ask for Tech Support. Depending on what you're doing they may or may not be able to tell you what you need to know ...


----------



## Stroketech

*Ue*

2008 Hoyt Ultra Elite
27.5" C2 cams
XT2000 Limbs 
98 Deflection
60 pounds


After reading through this thread its got me thinking that maybe they were 86 and I was looking at them upside down? Heck i'll have to dig back into it.


----------



## hoyt_shoo2er

*Vantage Elite / Contender Elite*

Vantage Elite XT2000 Limbs 31.5" Draw (Spiral Cam)
45lb = 64
50lb = 70
55lb = 76/78
60lb = 82
65lb = 88/90

Contender Elite XT3000 Limbs 31.5" Draw (Spiral Cam)
45lb = 58
50lb = 64
55lb = 70
60lb = 76
65lb = 82/84


----------



## ocn

08 Hoyt Ultra elite
3500 limbs
50-60lbs
cam 1/2 + #1 @ #3

original cam 1/2 #1
60-70lbs

86 deflection


----------



## Oregon Archer

Hoyt Alphamax 32
DL 29"
60-70lbs#
Def. 84

What does the def. do for you, its purpose ??


----------



## Frank2126

I m waiting to know more on 737 with xt1000 50-60lbs, is anyone have one here?

My current bow:

ContenderElite XT3000
Cam&1/5+ 1.0 ( DL 25'' - 27.5'')
DW : 50-60lbs
Def: 92

Cam&1/2+ 4.0 ( DL 28'' - 30.5'')
DW : 50-60lbs
Def: 90


----------



## JStrebin

bump


----------



## asa1485

2010 Carbon Matrix 
#2 Base Cams- 27" to 29" range
XTS ARC Limbs
60# peak
#72 limb deflection


----------



## Frank2126

keep on coming.


----------



## Rootbeer LX

2003 Ultratec
50-60#
26-28.5 dl Cam & 1/2
Factory setting
74 Deflection


----------



## ravensgait

2010 Alphaburner with 30" draw Spirals 
these are approximate max draw weights on the limbs for this cam ..Randy
88-60#
98-65#
100-68#


----------



## vftcandy

2010 Hoyt Alphaburner 29" draw 8.0 spiralx 60#, limb deflection 74


----------



## ravensgait

couple more for the Alphaburner 
98-70#28"
74-60#29"


----------



## Tunaboy

*Chart*

When will the above be added to the spreadheet


----------



## f4irocket

2010 Alphaburner 
28.5" draw
7.5 Spiral X
50-60#
deflection 74
XT 2000 limbs



2010 Alphaburner
29.5" draw
8.5 Spiral x
50-60# 
XT 2000 limbs
Deflection 88


----------



## SPIKER_67

HT hasn't been around since the first of the year...hopefully this thread will remain long enough for him to update it when he gets back..if he comes back?

Anybody out there know how to update an Excel file, and attach it to a post?


----------



## kilerhamilton

am 32, 2009
60-70#limbs
set at 66.4#
84A deflection
winner choice strings and cables
stock ata
28.5 draw length 
#3 xtr cams


----------



## ravensgait

2010 Carbon Matrix XTR Cam, note changing cams on this bow doesn't change draw weight,confirmed by Hoyt..
84 deflection -- 70#
78-------------65#
72-------------60#

Randy


----------



## ravensgait

2010 Maxxis
30" Draw #3 XTR Cam
72 Deflection--60#
78------------65#

Randy


----------



## ravensgait

2010 Alpha Burner, #9 Spiral X Cam 30" draw

76-deflection-50#
Randy


----------



## nuts&bolts

*Updated Hoyt Deflection Table...includes everything up to Post #286*

Hello Folks:

I took the last zip file from Hoyt Thompson,
and went through every post,
and updated the Hoyt Deflection spreadsheet.

I also double checked against the Hoyt Tune charts,
and added any missing information to the columns.

I have added the AT Post #, as a new column, next to the name of the
AT person, who provided the information.

This way, you can refer back to the original post
and send a message to the original poster,
and ask any questions.

File is in PDF format,
so you must have the free download,
Adobe Acrobat Reader.


----------



## ballison90

05 Vipertec 70# #6 Cam &1/2 DL 27-30 (29 in D position) XT 1000 Deflection 115


----------



## ChrisH

2009 Ultra Elite
28" draw
4.5 Spiral X
50-60 lb
XT2000 limbs
Def # 78


----------



## The G

2007 
38 ultra.
XT1000

112 cam 1/2 (27.5-30) 58-68lbs
140 cam 1/2 (27.5-30) 72-82#
140 vector 28.5 DL cam 60-70


----------



## parezano

2008
Hoyt UltraElite XT3000
Cam&1/2 Plus #4
Def. 86 
50-60#

With Spiral X #5.5 (Def. 86)
DL 30.5''
Peak draw weight about 66, 67#


----------



## jeremy martin

2003 Supertec
60-70 lbs.
7.0 Spiral cams
29" DL
88 Def XT2000 limbs

Called Hoyt and they told me that I would need 74 Def XT2000 limbs to be 50-60 lbs.


----------



## Robert43

2010 Maxxis 35 28" #2 cam def 75 50/60


----------



## Finnish person

2007 Ultra-Elite
50-60 lbs.
cam 1/2 7# 
30" DL
64 Def XT2000 limbs

2007 Ultra-Elite
40-50 lbs.
cam spiral x 6.5
30" DL
64 Def XT2000 limbs


----------



## bowfreak1970

In order to make this list work you need the *limb angle* and *the distance between* the base of the limb pocket or the limb bolts or the pivot point (*this would be the best spot and a standard point of reference*) and measure all the risers the same. *Limb angle effects deflection*. This will allow you to know the two real variables that matter. Distance between pivot points and limb angle. Trig will allow for actual distances which will allow every Hoyt person to determine the correct limb easily.

*To measure the limb angle take a straight edge and place it on the limb pockets and use a protractor to measure the angle from the straight edge. 
To get the distance between the pivot points I leave it to you because I do not have a method in mind.*


----------



## TMan51

bowfreak1970 said:


> In order to make this list work .[/B]


Bowfreak, not quite sure how to interpret this. Could you describe an example? Swapping several sets of limbs, I know that as the riser gets shorter, peak weight will increase for any cam size/DL. The high performance cams are more efficient levers, so you lose PW as efficiency increases. Reducing cam size, reduces leverage, dropping PW. But I'm not sure how limb angle works. ?


----------



## bowfreak1970

Okay, limb angle takes away from total deflection. 
For instance (Example only: I do not have actual angles only estimates) my 03 protec uses a 37deg angle on the limbs and the 06 protec has a 32 I say this because the brace height changes using the same limbs and the risers are allegedly the same length. That means the same 03 cams on the 06 will not achieve the same draw length and the deflection needs to be greater on the 06 to get the same poundage just because the limb angle has changed.

So the distance between the limb pivot points gives you the risers actual length as for as the limbs are concerned and the limb angle controls the deflection numbers. That is why on one bow (Example only 114 deflection can be 70#, on another it can be 65#, or even 60#. The cams also effect this by pushing the limbs down and creating the deflection.


----------



## TMan51

Ah, OK, that makes sense.

Thanks


----------



## Rageman

'10 Vantage Elite
50-60 lbs.
SpiralX Cam
29" DL
88 Def XT2000 limbs


----------



## glücklicher

2006 Trykon 
75 lbs 
New Breed Cam
29" DL
116 Def XT 2000 (-1,5" cut)


----------



## Manhunter50

2010 Contender Elite
50 lbs.
#4 Cam & 1/2 Plus
29" DL
78 Def. XT2000

2010 Contender Elite
71 lbs.
#5 GTX
78 Def. XT2000

Got a big surprise (20-lb. draw weight increase) when I replaced the Cam & 1/2 Plus cams with GTX cams


----------



## sps3172

2011 Vantage Elite Plus
Limb: XT2000
Cam: Spiral-X 4.5
DL: 29.75
ATA: 40.25
Deflection: 76
Peak Wt: 59 lbs

NOTE: This is not a factory setup. I pieced this together as a FITA/Field bow and wanted as close to 60lbs with limbs bottomed. 76 is not the factory delivered deflection for a VE+ with 4.5 Spiral ordered as 50-60.


----------



## Beastmaster

2010 Contender Elite
XT-2000 Limbs
55-65# Range
#4 C.5+ cams, 29" DL
96 Deflection

(This is per Hoyt and their lookup of the serial number - basically, how this bow left the factory)
-Steve


----------



## Frank2126

nuts&bolts said:


> Hello Folks:
> 
> I took the last zip file from Hoyt Thompson,
> and went through every post,
> and updated the Hoyt Deflection spreadsheet.
> 
> I also double checked against the Hoyt Tune charts,
> and added any missing information to the columns.
> 
> I have added the AT Post #, as a new column, next to the name of the
> AT person, who provided the information.
> 
> This way, you can refer back to the original post
> and send a message to the original poster,
> and ask any questions.
> 
> File is in PDF format,
> so you must have the free download,
> Adobe Acrobat Reader.


Million Thanks to N&B. Even Hoyt dealer at my place don't have that info. Cheers.


----------



## paheadhunter

ok looking into buying a '04 Ultratec and I'd like to go with XT3000 for the longer BH & ATA. tune charts say I need the d-4 cam in the c position for a 29" draw. Got that figured out. Anyone have any clue what deflection limbs I would need at that setup to max at 55 lbs?


----------



## Beastmaster

Oddball scenario today. Swapped 96 Deflection limbs with 92 deflection limbs, and then did a C.5 #4 to a 2006 Spirals 5.5. Ended up with this oddity.

2010 Contender Elite
XT-2000 Limbs
80-90# 
#5.5 Spiral (2006 Era spirals), 29" DL
92 Deflection limbs. Follow the tune chart for string/buss/control cable lengths.

This is the combination if you ever want Dangerous Game setups. My shoulder isn't happy with me today after this creation. 4 turns out gave me 85 pounds. Two turns out gave me 87. 

-Steve


----------



## J-Daddy

Guys, what deflection would a guy need for a 2010 Carbon Matrix with #2 cams to make it 70lbs??? I'm looking at picking up a used one and it's a 60lbs max and I'd like to 70lbs for it.


----------



## Beastmaster

J-Daddy said:


> Guys, what deflection would a guy need for a 2010 Carbon Matrix with #2 cams to make it 70lbs??? I'm looking at picking up a used one and it's a 60lbs max and I'd like to 70lbs for it.



Chart shows an 84 deflection limb with XTR #2 cams.


----------



## redman

2009-2010 hoyt vantage elite- 2.0 spiral cam 27 draw 40-50lbs 78 def. 45-55lbs 85 def 50-60 92 def 

2009-2010 hoyt vantage elite 1 bace cam half plus 40-50 lbs 80 def 45-55 lbs 87 def. 50-60 94 def.


----------



## teed

Hoyt AM 32
#2 Cam
26.5 in draw (2a module)
50 lb
XTS limb, 66 deflection


----------



## Guardian Shoote

I am looking for the defection on a set of XTS Pro Arc limbs 80# draw Carbon Matrix. Please pm me if any one can help. Thanks
Dave


----------



## dave*

2010 Alphaburner at 27.5" with the 6.5 spirals

60-70 lb = limb deflection # 98A

Not finding any 27.5 numbers on the PDF to extrapolate to, 

So two questions

1) What deflection would get me in the 50-60 lb zone or even the 55-65 zone.?

2) Are older XT 2000 limbs ( 2003 era ) compatible with the newer 2010 vintage limb pockets etc? ( I have a line on some older limbs that might possibly be what I need)

Thanks

D*


----------



## TMan51

dave* said:


> Not finding any 27.5 numbers on the PDF to extrapolate to,


Dave, I have swapped dozens of limbs on Hoyt bows, from multiple cam and riser designs, for a lot of years. The Alphaburner has me confused.

It is more responsive to cam size than any other Hoyt I've worked with, and the differences between cam class are far more significant than other Spiral bows.

Do yourself a favor, call Hoyt directly and get a number.


----------



## va limbhanger

I'm hoping someone can help me with a question? I have a 2011 Hoyt Alphaburner. 28/70 with #7 spiral X cams, limb deflection at 98. I would like to get the max. poundage to a more manageable 60-64lbs. I was told that to get my setup to a 60lb. max. D/W I would need a deflection of 84. I've been looking in the classifieds and can never find anyone selling that deflection in either flat black or camo limbs, but it seems like I can find deflection numbers that are higher than 84 and less than 96 in the XT 2000 limbs. Would that mean if I put a set of XT 2000 limbs. (88 defl.) on my Burner that it would work out to have a D/W of somewhere around 62-64lbs.? I just feel like I'm passing up on some limbs for sale that would work for what I want.


----------



## TMan51

va limbhanger said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me with a question? I have a 2011 Hoyt Alphaburner. 28/70 with #7 spiral X cams, limb deflection at 98. I would like to get the max. poundage to a more manageable 60-64lbs. I was told that to get my setup to a 60lb. max. D/W I would need a deflection of 84. I've been looking in the classifieds and can never find anyone selling that deflection in either flat black or camo limbs, but it seems like I can find deflection numbers that are higher than 84 and less than 96 in the XT 2000 limbs. Would that mean if I put a set of XT 2000 limbs. (88 defl.) on my Burner that it would work out to have a D/W of somewhere around 62-64lbs.? I just feel like I'm passing up on some limbs for sale that would work for what I want.


I have a set from the Alphaburner I picked up recently. It was a 50-60lb bow, 7.0 Spiral and the def rating is 86. A def rating of 88 would put you real close to 62lbs. As a reference for anyone swapping a set of 7.0's for 8.0's 86's gave me 66lbs.


----------



## va limbhanger

Thanks TMan51. I also got an email back from Mauri at Hoyt (c.s. and tech dept.) and it looks like for a 65lb. D/W for my Burner with 7.0 spirals I will need something around 90-92 deflection. That's great because I can look for a used set of limbs from about 88 to 92 in deflection and it will fit the bill!


----------



## wchamp06

*Deflection*

2000 Aspen LX Pro
74 deflection, C2 1.5, AtA 62.25, draw length 30", poundage 51lb (cranked down)
(same bow w/accu wheel,) 60-70 lbs.


----------



## wchamp06

wchamp06 said:


> 2000 Aspen LX Pro
> 74 deflection, C2 1.5, AtA 62.25, draw length 30", poundage 51lb (cranked down)
> (same bow w/accu wheel,) 60-70 lbs.


Also. 2007 38 Pro, XT3500 86 def, C2 1.5 ---60 lbs cranked down--with 76 def it is topped out at 50lb. brace is 9" , draw length is 29" (same as the Aspen)

THIS IS A MUCH NEEDED POST....Gerald


----------



## ArchersParadox

dave* said:


> 2010 Alphaburner at 27.5" with the 6.5 spirals
> 
> 60-70 lb = limb deflection # 98A
> 
> Not finding any 27.5 numbers on the PDF to extrapolate to,
> 
> So two questions
> 
> 1) What deflection would get me in the 50-60 lb zone or even the 55-65 zone.?
> 
> 2) Are older XT 2000 limbs ( 2003 era ) compatible with the newer 2010 vintage limb pockets etc? ( I have a line on some older limbs that might possibly be what I need)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> D*



2011 Hoyt Alphaburner #50-#60

84C deflection....I have a #60 @27.5" DL, SX 6.5 RT


----------



## cnmodaw

I have a 2006 Hoyt ultratec with the 25-27.5 cam 1/2 60#. What limb deflection would I need to make the bow 70#??


----------



## grizzlyplumber

I need to get my name on here so I can find this later. Does anyone know if a longer draw length changes the needed deflection? Listed is a Trykon XL 70 lb and 80 lb at 30", I have a 31", would it be the same or different?


----------



## Luis.Pena

_*Just marking this page to find it later.*_


----------



## dave*

Another Data Point to add

2010 Carbon Matrix with XTR XR2 cams ( the short draws) at 60-70 pound draw

Deflection # is 84A

D*


----------



## spik4

2007 38 pro
50 lbs.
#3 Cam & 1/2
29.5" DL
80 Def. XT2000


----------



## DoWorkSon

Marking my little spot here in this thread...


----------



## rick prather

2011 contender
50-60 lbs
xt 2000 def#74
#3 gtx cams(27.5" max)


----------



## Trevorfox34

gettin my name on here! thanks


----------



## magruber12

vantage elite plus 
4.5 spirals 
50-60 lbs 82 deflection

#3gtx cams 
74 deflection
52# max with 4.5 spirals


----------



## montigre

2010 Contender Elite
XT-2000 Limbs
62 lbs max
#4 C.5+ cams at 29" DL
86 Deflection

(This is per Zack at Hoyt after his looking up the serial number of the bow. This is how it was shipped from the factory. 
~Gail


----------



## Klink1970

2003 ultra tec
xt 3000
60 lbs.
"c" cam & 1/2 28" DL
70 deflection


----------



## teed

Any Hoyt Carbon Elements amongst us?


----------



## teed

EDIT: not many CRX or Maxxis, though, either.


----------



## S.Wells

Ttt

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevmc

2004 Ultratec
70# max
31" @ "d"
G cam &1/2 with #7 mods
Def (as per Hoyt) = 80
Hoyt says for: 60# use 68 def limbs
50# use 58


----------



## spike camp

teed said:


> any hoyt carbon elements amongst us?



2011 #3 cam element 70# = 78 deflection
2012 #3 cam element 70# = 82 deflection


----------



## MT Olie

_*2010
AlphaBurner
XT 2000
80#
27.5
SX 6.5 RT
112 E
*_
_*2010
AlphaBurner
XT 2000
60# 
27.5
SX 6.5 RT
84 D
*_
_*2010
AlphaBurner
XT 2000
70#
27.5
SX 6.5 RT
98*_


----------



## bowfreak1970

2003 Protec 60-70lb (factory)
XT3000
1.5 Spiral-X 28in
96 def
2003 Protec 30-40lb (factory)
XT2000
Cam 1/2 H-1 (A cams) 24.5-27
56 def
2003 Protec 50-60lb
XT2000
Cam 1/2 H-4 (D Cams) 27.5-30
76 def
2008 Vantage X7 50-60lb
XT1000
Cam 1/2 Pus G-3 (C Cams) 27.5-30
124 def


----------



## nuts&bolts

I updated the Hoyt Thompson Hoyt Deflection Chart up to post #330.

Sorted by Year, Riser, Draw Weight, Deflection Number, Cam system.


----------



## nuts&bolts

I updated the Hoyt Thompson Hoyt Deflection Chart up to post #330,
but...

spike camp caught an error.

This is the Dec 25, 2011 version update, with the correction.

The correction is for limb deflection for the 2012 Carbon Element,
to hit 70 lbs, with the 2012 RKT cams.


----------



## archerdan007

Hoyt Katera (2008 or 2009)
Z3 4.0 cams=27"dl
100 deflection limbs
measured draw weight 63# (limb swap)


----------



## Wappkid

To make a carbon matrix plus 50-60lb with the #3fuel cams. What limb def would I need to order. Thanks


----------



## Beastmaster

More Contender Elite experimentation....

2010 Hoyt Contender Elite Riser
XT2000 limbs, 78 deflection
2006 Spirals, 5.5 (cam family size 3)

Peak weight - 57 pounds
3 turns out - 53 pounds


----------



## Heliman21

2012 Vantage Elite Plus
XT2000 Deflection 82A
50-60
31.5" 
7.0 Spiral X


----------



## SilentShot

What would 100 deflection limbs make a vantage elite plus with 4.5 spiral cams?


----------



## Rolo

SilentShot said:


> What would 100 deflection limbs make a vantage elite plus with 4.5 spiral cams?


Probably right around 80ish or so pounds. Looks like from the chart, 4.5 Spirals with 82 deflection are at 60lbs. Rough estimate is 1 lb. of draw weight gain/loss for every 1 point of deflection over/under the known deflection generally.


----------



## LHOrlandi842

boys and girls im needing to know what the deflection on my maxxis 35 w/ XTR 3 cams AND the deflection of my vector 35 w/ RKT 3 cams? can anyone help a brother out...

thanks


----------



## LHOrlandi842

both 70#...


----------



## nuts&bolts

LHOrlandi842 said:


> boys and girls im needing to know what the deflection on my maxxis 35 w/ XTR 3 cams AND the deflection of my vector 35 w/ RKT 3 cams? can anyone help a brother out...
> 
> thanks


Maxxis 35 with XTR 3 cams,
70 lbs draw weight...

deflection = #84


----------



## SilentShot

Just got off the phone with Hoyt Customer Service and they said that on a Vantage Elite Plus 98 deflection xt2000 limbs and 4.5 Spiral cams would be 70 lbs and 100 deflection limbs would make the bow somewhere between 70-75 lbs. These numbers came from the customer service department at Hoyt.


----------



## sagecreek

This is good info. Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## Marcus Aurelius

I have a vantage pro with 6.5 spirals what limbs would I need for 70#


----------



## Alpha Burnt

2010 Alpha Burner
29/60
SX 8.0 cams
XT 2000 def- 74
string 58.5
cc 39.25
bc35.25


----------



## pozoutdoors

What would the pounds be for my AM35? #86 limbs with #2 xtr cams with 28" draw mods?


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Are you asking what the maximum poundage would be pozoutdoors?


----------



## pozoutdoors

Alpha Burnt said:


> Are you asking what the maximum poundage would be pozoutdoors?


Yes. It feel heavier than 60lb. But, less than 70lb. I was told it was a 50-60lb. when is got it. But, I know thats not right.


----------



## power

Good job guys, thanks for your time...


----------



## bowdawg hunter

i know this is an old thread, but i just got the bow ( used - from an ATer)
Bow Year - 2010
Bow Model - Turbohawk
Draw legnth - 28
Draw weight - Max 60

82 J and 82 O ((the #s are in white and letters in red)) i dont know what the letters mean... if anyone else knows. 

so what does this mean, i've tried to read through this thread but still have no idea what this 82 does for me as far as poundage goes.


----------



## varmintvaporize

2011 Alpha elite
It started life as a 60-70# with #3 fuel cams
86 deflection XT Comp limbs
It now has #4.0 Z3's (28.5" dl) on it max poundage is now 55#


----------



## bowdawg hunter

I called hoyt about my limbs. She said max weight is 62# for my 82 and the letters in red were internal codes. (But wouldn't say what for) 


Sent from my Milestone X using Tapatalk


----------



## dave*

You have to love new bow season, found trade in 2010 Contender ( non shoot thru) at the bow shop in mint condition. It came home with me and we now have another data point.

2010 Contender
XT 2000 limbs
stated 50-60 lb on the limb label
# 3 Cam and a Halfs
String 57.5
Cables 40.25 42.5
*Limb Deflection = 92 B*

Havent started wrenching on this one, limbs were backed off about 3-4 turns at the shop with a measured pull of 54 pounds on the easton digiital.


----------



## JPW77

Does anybody have the deflection for a 70 lb. CRX 35?


----------



## JPW77

Anybody?


----------



## The Equalizer

*Looking to find what limb deflection I need on a 2011 carbon element with #2 fuel cams to make it 60 lbs???*


----------



## V-TRAIN

Marking for reference


----------



## V-TRAIN

Building a bow. Will have 2011 carbon element riser and limbs. Limbs will be 78 deflection (60 to 70 lbs with#3 cam). Will be using #2 cams from a 2012 carbon element. Any idea of what poundage I will have ?


----------



## jack70707

2010 Maxxis 35 - XTS ARC 50# limbs ( maxed 51.4# ) 
27.5DL /cam nr2 mod xr2b/peg2 
*Limb def : 64 Q*

I will record more Maxxis data from friends bows when they come in for tune-ups .


----------



## jack70707

2011 Contender Elite - XT3000 60# limbs ( maxed 61.7# )
27 7/8 DL / SX 2.5 RT peg A
*Limb def: 84 A *


----------



## islandflyin

2008 Ultra Elite
xt3500's
C2 4.5's 
Deflection 82
54-64 lbs

2008 Ultra Elite
xt3500's
C2 4.5's 
Deflection 78
50-60 lbs

2008 Ultra Elite
xt3500's
C.5 + #2
Deflection 82
42-52 lbs


----------



## eyeswideopen

Anyone know the difference in deflection, if any for 50-60 Vector Turbo Limbs #3 cam and VT 50-60 limbs with #2 cam. Educated guesses or opinions also welcomed.


----------



## Painted Turtle

Hoyt 737
#3 cam
60-70#: 140 deflection
50-60#: 120 deflection

Hoyt 737
#2 cam
60-70#: 138 deflection
50-60#: 122 deflection

Hoyt 737
#1 cam
60-70#: 144 deflection
50-60#: 122 deflection

Not sure why the deflection goes down on the #2 cam then up on the #1 cam, but Hoyt verified this information for me twice. Maybe someone else can cross check?


----------



## V-TRAIN

per hoyt
2011 carbon element
#2 fuel cam
deflection 78
57-67 lbs.


----------



## straight2it

2011 carbon matrix plus #1 cam-60#-76def, 65#-84def


----------



## Bearlee

My 2011 70# Carbon Element with #3 cams has 78 L written on them
It is stock like that.
Same as what was said before


----------



## Hoytchick4ever

ttt


----------



## islandflyin

2008 Pro Elite

xt 3000
4.5 C2's = 31"
50-60 lbs
80 defl.

xt 3000
4.5 Spirals = 30.5
56-66 lbs.
80 defl.


----------



## Painted Turtle

Hoyt 737
XT1000 limbs

#4 cam
60#-70# - 142 deflection


----------



## DemonSlayer

2010
Vantage Pro
DL = 29"
4.0 Spiral cam
DW = 60lbs
DW range 60-70 lbs
No modifications to specs at all
XT2000 Limb Def. 104


----------



## Ray knight

2012 Contender Elite XT3000 GTX #6 63# max. 66 deflection. 32" max DL

2011 Contender Elite XT2000 SpiralX 5.0 72# max. 102 deflection. 28.5" DL.

2011 Vantage Elite XT2000 SpiralX 6.5 53# max. 70 deflection. 31" DL.

2011 Vantage Elite XT2000 SpiralX 6.5 62# max. 82 deflection. 31" DL.


----------



## Hoytchick4ever

2010 Carbon Matrix, #2 cam w/ 28" draw length with 2011 Carbon Element Pro Arc limb 66 deflection= 51# max draw weight


----------



## nuts&bolts

New, updated table
complete through Post #379.


----------



## Kevmc

2004 Ultratec..XT3000...sprial 5.0.(30")...61# max....deflection = 78


----------



## Altec111

Limb deflection on a 2010 Vantage Elite 50-60# with #5 Cam.5 Plus?


----------



## KYBowhunter89

Can someone tell me the poundage for a 2011 Carbon Matrix Plus with 76 deflection limbs and 3 Fuel Cams @29'' dl??


----------



## Sweaver

2011 CRX 32
#3 Cam Fuely
30" DL
70# actually maxes at 72#
80 deflection limbs


Hoyt CRX 35


----------



## power

2011 Vantage elite plus
Spiral X 4.0 cams
50 - 60 DW
86 deflection limb


----------



## bowden67

2010 contender elite
spiral x 3.5 cams
xt 2000
61#
88 deflection


----------



## guido316

2006 Ultra Elite
spiral 5.5
xt 2000
60#
78 deflection


----------



## ChasenW

What would be the limb deflection for a 2011 Hoyt Contender Elite with 40-50lb limbs and #3 GTX cams, 25.5-27.5in draw weight?


----------



## teed

2012 Vector Turbo
#3 RKT cams
72#
83 deflection


----------



## ChasenW

What would be the deflection for xt2000 limbs on a 2012 hoyt vantage elite plus, #2 GTX cams for 26-27.5in draw length, 50-60lbs. Thank you.


----------



## jeaneric

Hi,
May be you can have a look 
http://yellowinthesky.freeiz.com/spip.php?article453
and http://yellowinthesky.freeiz.com/spip.php?article450
to get Flex of Vantage Elite Plus 2011.


----------



## paheadhunter

Need some help 2007 Vectrix XL with #4.5 Vector cam. Want to know what deflection limbs I need for 60LB max

thanks


----------



## Dave2

Need deflection # on Contender GTX #5 cam...xt 2000 and xt 3000 to make 60 # max DW..thanks..Contender and Contender Elite.. are their deflection numbers the same...thanks in advance..


----------



## hardcorearcher

*Help*

Got a question I got a 2008 Pro Elite with xt 2000's and C2 cams I want to put spirals on it I know I need 4.5's and I want it at maxed at 70 lbs what limb deflection do i need?? any help would be awesome!!thanks
Jake


----------



## clifflowe

2011 vantage elite plus.... #4 gtx cam.....29" draw....xt2000....50-60 lbs...74 deflection...
cliff


----------



## muck

2012 vantage elite plus
#3 gtx cam
28" draw
xt2000
30-40 lbs
50 deflection


----------



## muck

2012 vantage elite plus
#3 gtx cam
28" draw
xt2000
max 65 lbs
82 deflection


----------



## apt2106

2002 Hoyt Ultratec
XT2000 limbs
Command Cam CP3T
27.0-30.5 draw
60-70lbs
limb deflection - 64


----------



## Praeger

Bow Year: 2009
Bow Model: Hoyt Ultra Elite
Draw length: 25-27.5"
Draw weight: 50-60
Cams: Cam & 1/2 Plus
XT2000 Limbs, Deflection 92


----------



## montigre

jeaneric said:


> Hi,
> May be you can have a look
> http://yellowinthesky.freeiz.com/spip.php?article453
> and http://yellowinthesky.freeiz.com/spip.php?article450
> to get Flex of Vantage Elite Plus 2011.


Hi jeaneric
Wow, that is really a nice program you have there. Have you thought about doing the same for other Hoyt target bows?

Cheers


----------



## txarcher1

jeaneric said:


> Hi,
> May be you can have a look
> http://yellowinthesky.freeiz.com/spip.php?article453
> and http://yellowinthesky.freeiz.com/spip.php?article450
> to get Flex of Vantage Elite Plus 2011.


*Unfortunately, I don't read French.*


----------



## muck

using Google chrome it translated it for me


txarcher1 said:


> *Unfortunately, I don't read French.*


----------



## drewbie8

Bow Year: 2011
Bow Model: hoyt vantage elite plus
Draw legnth 29 7/8 on 5.5 spirals
Draw weight 61
limb deflection: 82


----------



## crazy

2011 CRX32 with #2 fuel cams 28" DL 

What deflection limbs for a 50-60#?


----------



## dwagoner

Anyone got some def #s off RKT element 70# ??????


----------



## bds2710

My 2012 rtk ce 70 # had 80 deflection limbs cam 2 draw 27.5 change out to a 60# 70 deflection and anyone worked out if this is a good thing or crazy with my swap out


----------



## Bo Selecta

Can anyone give me the deflection on a 2011 Vantage Elite Plus GTX #5 cam?


----------



## rak762005

2008 Katera
60lb max
Z3 3.0
26" draw
XT500
91 deflection


----------



## nuts&bolts

NEW UPDATED table,
that includes up to Post #411.


----------



## bds2710

bds2710 said:


> My 2012 rtk ce 70 # had 80 deflection limbs cam 2 draw 27.5 change out to a 60# 70 deflection and anyone worked out if this is a good thing or crazy with my swap out


My bow pecks out at 64 pounds just where I won't to be with the 60 limbs shots perfect too


----------



## wdriver

JPW77 said:


> Does anybody have the deflection for a 70 lb. CRX 35?


I have these deflections for a CRX 35 with a #2 cam: 
50 lbs. - #62
60 lbs. - #74
70 lbs. - #84


----------



## wdriver

*Vector Turbo #'s*

I have these too for the Vector Turbo:
2012 Hoyt Vector Turbo Limb Deflections:

#2 cam:
50 lbs. - #62 
60 lbs. - #72 
70 lbs. - #84 

#3 cam:
50 lbs. - #62
*60* lbs. - #*74*
70 lbs. - #84


----------



## dave*

Just built some new strings for my 2010 50-60 pound Hoyt Contender with #3 cam & halfs. ( previously posted deflection 92 B)

This got me motivated to do the big limb swap with my 2010 6-70lb Alphaburner with 6.5 Spiral X ( previously posted deflection 98 A)

End results

2010 Contender with #3 cam n halfs and 98A deflection limbs peak poundage ( limb bolts bottomed) at about 64-65 lbs and with limb bolts backed off 4 turns at 55lbs.

2010 Alphaburner with 6.5 spirals and 92B deflection limbs ended up at 64 lb peak and 56 lb with limb bolts backed off 4 turns.



I do believe that the old Alphaburner is going to be moving back up to the front of my shooting roster now that I have it under 60 pounds.

D*


----------



## jdcamo

Ok need advise. Got a Hoyt matrix RKT 2012. #2 cams with 55-65 lbs deflection 80. Might trade a guy for 2011 matrix limbs 60-70 lb. what deflection of the 2011 limbs will make my current 2012 bow 60-70?


----------



## mikegallo

Hey Matt;

Can't access your deflection charts?? Any idea what deflection is needed for a Hoyt CRX 35 (Pro Arc limbs), to make 80#'s with a #2 fuel cam.

Thanks, Merry Christmas

Mike Gallo


----------



## Brown Hornet

2010/11 Vantage Elite
2.5 spirals (27.5")
94 deflection
63 lbs


----------



## dwagoner

jdcamo said:


> Ok need advise. Got a Hoyt matrix RKT 2012. #2 cams with 55-65 lbs deflection 80. Might trade a guy for 2011 matrix limbs 60-70 lb. what deflection of the 2011 limbs will make my current 2012 bow 60-70?


70# should be 84def


----------



## pdskal

Bow Year: 2009 
Bow Model: AlphaMax 35
Limbs: XTS 500 
Draw Weight: 50 - 60 lbs. 
Draw Length: 29.0" 
Cams: XTR #2 Cam 1/2 E draw module
Deflection: 82


----------



## Doug1

Bow Year: 2007
Bow Model: 38 Pro
Limbs: XT 2000
Draw Weight: 70 lbs
Draw Length: 26.5
Cams: C2 #1.0
Deflection: 90


----------



## chevman

Bow Tear: 2010
Bow: Hoyt contender elite
Limbs: xt 3000
Dra weight: 50 lbs.
Cams: cam1/2+ #4
Draw length: 28"- 30.5
Deflection: 76




Bow year: 2010
Bow: Hoyt Vantage elite
Limbs: xt 2000
Draw Weight: 50lbs.
Cams: cam1/2+ #4
Draw length: 28"-30.5"
Deflection: 78


----------



## m923

Bow year: 2012
Bow: Hoyt Alpha Elite
Limbs: XT comp
Draw weight: 60#
Cam: RKT #1
Draw length: 26.5-27.5
Deflection: 74


----------



## Fronkfurter

2008 Katera XL
Base Cam #2
26.0 " in the D slot
MDW 60
24.5-27.0" DL
Deflection 92
The Hoyt customer service rep I talked to was hesitant to give me the deflection I wanted and told me they changed their deflection #'s and the deflection now on the XT 500 limb I would need is 92. Have they developed a new system to rate deflection and foil us?


----------



## Ray knight

2012 Contender Elite XT3000 #5 GTX 

90 deflection = 80#


----------



## jack70707

missing from the list :

2012 Vantage Elite Plus 
52.3# max.
SpiralX 3.0 = 27 5/8"
DEF : 72a


----------



## Ray knight

2013 pro comp elite spiralX 6.0/6.5/7.0
90 deflection (new ratings) 60# max. With #2 RKT 84# max (65# max with 72 deflection and RKT #2)

2013 pro comp elite XL spiralX 6.0/6.5/7.0 92 deflection (new ratings) 60# max - same limbs and #5 cam.5+ 53# max. - same limbs and #6.0 GTX 68# max.


----------



## rockles

2002 Ultratec
XT2000 limbs 62 deflection
Cam and 1/2 plus 1.0 cams 
24" draw length 
47# max 
33# at 8 turns out


----------



## InAZone

2012 Vantage Elite+, GTX #5, deflection 64A, 54 1/2# maxium.


----------



## erdman41

2003 Ultratec
xt3000 80 deflection
Spiral 3.5 cam 28.5" draw
65# maxed out


----------



## InAZone

2012 Vantage Elite Plus, 76A deflection XT2000, Spiral X Cam 1/2, 5.5 size, 30.5 draw (measured), 54# maximum


----------



## 2-STROKE

2011
Alphaburner
76
28.5
XT 2000
Spiral X 7.5
96


----------



## Boony45

2012 Hoyt Alpha Elite
RKT Cam 1#
DL 27"
DW 40# - 50#
Limbs Pro Series XT Comp
Deflection 62


----------



## jwoods

2011 AlphaElite
#3 Fuel Cam
DL: 29.5"
DW 45-55#
XT Comp Limbs - 64 deflection


----------



## coondog13

2006 trykon
5.0 Zephyr Cam
DL: 29"
DW: 62-72
XT500 - 90 deflection

just swapped cams to Z3 and limbs to xtcomp. will update once I measure everything...


----------



## Ray knight

Just a note/reminder that 2013 limb deflection numbering is higher. For example 2012 and under 82 deflection would be around 90 deflection with the new ratings.


----------



## atennishu

Is 2013 the first year for deflection number revisions, I have a 2012 Alpha Elite that had 86 deflection limbs , which make 70lbs on the #3 cam, I ordered new limbs from Hoyt to make 60 lbs and the deflection number is 100. Just wondered if this is the first year that the number system has changed?


----------



## mrb1982

Ray knight said:


> Just a note/reminder that 2013 limb deflection numbering is higher. For example 2012 and under 82 deflection would be around 90 deflection with the new ratings.


So as an example for instance, lets say I want to buy a new set of 2013 limbs from Hoyt to put on an older series bow, lets say like an 2008-2010, and the limb deflection requirement for them with the old limbs was 84. If I were going to buy a new set, I would really need about a 76? Just making sure I am reading this right.


----------



## Beastmaster

Ray knight said:


> Just a note/reminder that 2013 limb deflection numbering is higher. For example 2012 and under 82 deflection would be around 90 deflection with the new ratings.





mrb1982 said:


> So as an example for instance, lets say I want to buy a new set of 2013 limbs from Hoyt to put on an older series bow, lets say like an 2008-2010, and the limb deflection requirement for them with the old limbs was 84. If I were going to buy a new set, I would really need about a 76? Just making sure I am reading this right.


For XT-Comp, XT-2000, and XT-3000 limbs, it's my understanding that you add 10 to the deflection number to get to the 2013 new deflection setup.

So, for my 2010 Contender Elite with 84 deflection limbs (in pre-2013 numbering), I would need something on the line of 92 (new numbering) to get the same deflection.


----------



## mrb1982

Thanks for the clarification


----------



## atennishu

I dont think you are right about the add 10, as noted above, on my AE with # 3 cams, the 86 deflection ( 2012) was 70 lbs, and to get 60 lb 2013 limbs, the deflection is 100


----------



## igorts

Element 2011 #3 cam
65LB 72def old or 99 new as per Hoyt
60Lb 68def


----------



## swys

2010 HOYT Alpha Burner : 60# 8.0 spirals 74 def @ 29''
2013 HOYT Pro Comp Elite : 70# 4.5 spirals 108 def @ 28.5''


----------



## Flyrod10

2012 Hoyt Vector32 #2RKT 60-70lb
Please give that deflection and what # deflection for 40-50lb
Thanks


----------



## Purka

2013 PRO Comp Elite. 60lb.-30.5"Draw.
Spiral X 5.5
Deflection 98.


----------



## RickT

2013 Pro Comp Elite XL, #4 GTX, 60#, Deflection 84.
From Hoyt Tech. Spiral X 4.5, 60#, Deflection 98.


----------



## S.Wells

Frankenbow 

2011 Hoyt AlphaElite riser

2012 XT Comp limbs 96 deflection

2008 1.5 Z3 cams

56.8 max draw weight

Draw length 26 5/16"


My finished specs
ATA 35 1/16"
Brace 6 7/8"
Draw weight 56.8 pounds
Draw Length 26 5/16"
Sting Length 51"
Control Cable 40 1/8"
Buss Cable 37 1/8"


----------



## Stroketech

Has anyone come up with any concrete info on the change in deflection numbers?


----------



## dwagoner

ya its not some formula you can just easily change LOL

ie 2012 rating, matrix 65# would be around 78def, i just got some new limbs and they are 107def for 65# GRRRRRR


----------



## jdcamo

Need help. Have a pair of limbs that says 134 they have "vector turbo" printed on them. I want to put them on a 2012 carbon matrix # 2 cams. Not sure if it's old or new deflection numbers.

Any idea on poundage?


----------



## dwagoner

yes thats new limbs..... late 2012 they changed. what it reflects vs old number youll have to call hoyt and ask them.....


----------



## Gapmaster

Mods, you guys would be doing everyone a big favor if you made this post a "Sticky" so it's easy for everyone to find anytime they need it. Just a thought, and thanks, Gapmaster


----------



## S.Wells

Gapmaster said:


> Mods, you guys would be doing everyone a big favor if you made this post a "Sticky" so it's easy for everyone to find anytime they need it. Just a thought, and thanks, Gapmaster


I agree!! Always gotta use the search feature to find this!!


----------



## Purka

Purka said:


> 2013 PRO Comp Elite. 60lb.-30.5"Draw.
> Spiral X 5.5
> Deflection 98.


This should read Pro Comp Elite XL.


----------



## FS560

TMan51 said:


> I think the best description is "not all limbs are equal".
> Often the Peak weight at max is a bit different, with specs the same.
> 
> Very few people seem to waste as much time as I do swapping things around, but I'm wondering if anyone else has seen similar events. ??


I have never before read through this thread because I have built my own small database by calling Hoyt CS quite a bit.

I do not spend the time swapping things around as you, however I do own a lot of XT2000 and XT3000 limbs as well as UE, PE, and VE+ handles. Also a boatload of 1.5+ and SX cams, so I have done quite a bit of experimenting and have a good feel for what does what with changes and the amount of DW change likely with limb spine changes.

You can not count on two pairs of say #66 limbs providing the same DW on the same bow with no other changes and you can not count on the cam synchronization being the same with each limb set even with the same harness. Actually you cannot even count on the exact DL being the exact same.

This brings me to this question.

*Has anyone ever found out what the letters behind the limb spine actually mean?
*
Hoyt CS says it is internal and means nothing to the consumer. That may be fine for anyone who does not understand compound bows and the relationship of specifications of all the components, so I have to try hard to not be insulted when they say that.

In any event, I speculate that the letters indicate a grading system for limb spines within a numbered spine range, but I would like to really know.

Hoyt obviously pulls the limbs on a cantilever fixture and records some units of force necessary to deflect the limb a predetermined specified amount, therefore the stiffer the limb the higher the value.

The new limb spine values are higher than the old values for identical limbs. This may be due to a finer grading of the force required to deflect the limb that specified amount.

*Do the newer limbs also have the letter behind the spine number on the limbs?*

Or, the reason may be that they are deflecting the limbs a greater amount, thus the greater force required. Remember that the force may not be in pounds or any other recognizable unit of force or weight. Only Hoyt's digital instrument recognizes it.


----------



## 2-STROKE

Alphaburner
28.5" DL (7.5 Spirals)
100 def.
88#


----------



## dwagoner

FS560 said:


> This brings me to this question.
> 
> *Has anyone ever found out what the letters behind the limb spine actually mean?
> *
> Hoyt CS says it is internal and means nothing to the consumer. That may be fine for anyone who does not understand compound bows and the relationship of specifications of all the components, so I have to try hard to not be insulted when they say that.
> .


ive always heard it was their way to keep limbs together, since the camo always matches when you put all limbs beside each other, its their way to keep them (all 4 limbs) paired up together as they make batches. it has nothing to do with spine, but i understand that their not all gonna be perfectly equal but same deflection limbs should be darn near close to same poundage.

new limbs have letters also


----------



## FS560

It is logical to make limbs in planks, apply the camo, and then cut them into sticks. I have never found much mismatch within a set, although I do switch the limbs around to have the least bottom cam lean and the top pair weaker than the bottom if available.


----------



## milsy

I am wondering what a 78 def will give me on a 2012 carbon element with #2 RKT cams?


----------



## islandflyin

Hoyt tech just told me that:

2013 pro elite XL 
50-60 
Spiral 3.5
=98 deflection

Also that 

The 4.5 spiral cam uses the same deflection to get to 50-60.

= good news!


----------



## LCA

I just swapped 114 deflection XT 2000 limbs off of a Pro Comp XL onto my frankenbow in the place of 88 deflection off of a Vantage Elite Plus, with the 88 deflection it made 53 pounds with the 114 deflection it feels much much higher... so much so i am afraid to draw the bow. I am puzzled, could 26 points raise the wieght that much?


----------



## Fury90flier

I'd say that you're probalby approaching the mid 70's maybe as much as 80#...just a guess based on what others have reported with similar deflection.


one thing that may help is to look at the hoyt tuning charts. They may not have your specific setup listed but it isn't too difficult to figure it out when you start comparing cams then look at deflection differences vs weight.


----------



## dwagoner

milsy said:


> I am wondering what a 78 def will give me on a 2012 carbon element with #2 RKT cams?


should be right about 70# limbs 68# at lowest maybe.


----------



## nitrogen

I just spoke to Hoyt C.S. and they gave me these spec's:

My bow- 2013 Pro Comp Elite XL, 50-60# DW, No.5 GTX cams 29.0" - 30.5" DL. Told the limb deflection on the XT2000 limbs I have is 80.

Asked about changing to Spirals No.4.5 (29.0" DL) or Spirals No.5 (29.5" DL) and was told I needed 98 deflection limbs and the GTX cam spacers I have should also be OK to be used with the Spirals should I get them.


----------



## shovelhead 79

Tag


----------



## Beastmaster

More to add:

2014 Pro Comp Elite, GTX#3 cams, 50-60#, 80 Deflection (New System)

2014 Pro Comp Elite, GTX#1 cams, 86 Deflection (Old System), 48-58# (48 pounds 8 turns out)

2012 Contender Elite, Cam and a Half Plus #1 cams, 86 Deflection (Old System), 40-50#

2013 Pro Comp Elite, GTX#1 cams, 60 Deflection (Old system), 30-40#

More as I play with various cams and limbs on the Pro Comp Elite...

-Steve


----------



## dave*

Here is another data point for the great deflection roundup.

This is for the Frankenburner/Zalphaburner/Zee'burner project I just finished up last night.

2011 Hoyt Alphaburner with #4.5 Z-3 cams 

Xt-2000 in 84 def
#4.5 Z-3 cams

gives up the following

~61 pounds bottomed out on the screws and back a quarter
~27.75 DL with a 6 3/16 BH and a 33 5/8 ATA

Strings were 53.5/39/36 based on data supplied by Ray Knight ( thanks again Ray!)

Eventually I will get around to posting up a head to head compare of Alpha to Zalphaburner.


----------



## Stroketech

2012 Vantage Elite +
#3 GTX 70 deflection XT2000's
60lbs MAX


----------



## Beastmaster

Okay...here's a treasure trove of information.

Somehow, Hoyt accidentally published deflection numbers on the Pro Comp Elite. So, here's a link the information. I've archived it offline just to be safe in case it gets deleted.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8e2a1qn4azkra8w/Pro-Comp-Elite-2014-Tune-Charts.pdf

And - the original link...if it's retained.

http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/Pro-Comp-Elite-2014-Tune-Charts.pdf

FYI, and Enjoy!
-Steve


----------



## dave*

Another Data set for the deflection roundup

2010 Hoyt contender with #2.5 C2 cams and 98 def ( old style Xt 2000) limbs

Limbs bottomed out ~67-68 pounds
Limbs backed off five turns ~57 pounds

This combo is giving me about 27.75 DL ( 26 to back of berger hole) 

I used harness lengths based off the 2007 38pro with xt 2000 and 2.5 C2's


----------



## dave*

A few more data points

Bone stock 2009 Hoyt 737 with XT 1000 limbs and #3 cam n half plus 50-60 pounder = 124 old school deflection

Same bow 2009 Hoyt 737 with XT 1000 limbs and #2.5 Z3 cams for a 27.5 draw and the same 124 def = 55-65 pounds.

Poundage and DL might be changing a bit as I tinker with this one, but its a keeper for sure.

D*


----------



## dave*

A quick update on my previous 737 Z3 post, my scale is out of whack

the XT 1000 with 124 def and 2.5 Z3 should read 58-68 pounds.

D*


----------



## mrsimpso

2011 Carbon Element
28.5" draw #2 RKT cams
XTS Pro Arc 60-70 lb. camo limbs
78 deflection


----------



## possum trapper

ttt


----------



## Fury90flier

don't know if this has been presented as of yet (wasn't going through 19 pages to find out)
http://www.bigchiefarchery.com/uploads/NEW_Hoyt_Deflection_Chart_Updated_11_03_2012.pdf


----------



## digitalcassette

I just bought a pce xl with 60-70# and 29" spirals, I'm dropping down to a 27" spiral and wanted to run it at 60#. My question is, will the drop in cam size affect the draw weight? (I assume yes but I don't know how)


----------



## dwagoner

mrsimpso said:


> 2011 Carbon Element
> 28.5" draw #2 RKT cams
> XTS Pro Arc 60-70 lb. camo limbs
> 78 deflection


2011 didnt come with RKT cams, so depending on what string lengths you used, and how bow is setup (ie ATA) the numbers could change

Did you use the stock strings that came off the Fuel cams? or others?


----------



## D-TRAIN

Beastmaster said:


> Okay...here's a treasure trove of information.
> 
> Somehow, Hoyt accidentally published deflection numbers on the Pro Comp Elite. So, here's a link the information. I've archived it offline just to be safe in case it gets deleted.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8e2a1qn4azkra8w/Pro-Comp-Elite-2014-Tune-Charts.pdf
> 
> And - the original link...if it's retained.
> 
> http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/Pro-Comp-Elite-2014-Tune-Charts.pdf
> 
> FYI, and Enjoy!
> -Steve


Great find! Are the deflections in the chart the same for the XL? The XL tune chart doesn't list deflections.


----------



## mrsimpso

Yes, I have a 2011 Element with RKT cams. Removed the #2 Fuels and replaced them with the #2 RKT cams. Same strings, limbs were replaced from 70-80# to 60-70#. Wanted to keep it at 60# and 28" draw. The bow shop checked the timing of the cams and everything else prior to the initial launch. VOILA! Compared to my other 2011 element with the Fuelies it does have a different feel to it. Just so happens the chrono was not working so I could not check the speed but going back soon and can update.


----------



## mod10g

PCE XL 28.5 spirals 4.0 
98 def. = 50/60
88 def. = 45/55

GTX #3 cam 
88 def. = 50/60

Info on limb deflection numbers changing for 2011/2012.

PCE has GTX #3 
64 def. = 50/60 

Change from GTX to 4.0 spirals 

With 2012 makes 32/42 according to the chart Hoyt has. 

Now with older 2011 down limbs 84 def. makes 50/60 (+ or - a pound or so) and 80 def. makes around 46/56 pounds.

So according to these two deflection numbers both are about 12#'s difference so....
Old limbs + 12 = new limb deflection numbers.

84 + 12 = 96 on the new limbs. I don't know if it will work the same on all bows or not but that was the case on the PCE.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Ultarnr

D-TRAIN said:


> Great find! Are the deflections in the chart the same for the XL? The XL tune chart doesn't list deflections.



So i just looked threw that and did a double take on the GTX CAM #5. 27"-30" AWESOME! 

So is this only with the 2014 GTX cam #5? Are the 2013 Pro Comps the same limb deflections as the 2014?


Thanks


----------



## D-TRAIN

Ultarnr said:


> So i just looked threw that and did a double take on the GTX CAM #5. 27"-30" AWESOME!
> 
> So is this only with the 2014 GTX cam #5? Are the 2013 Pro Comps the same limb deflections as the 2014?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Same for both years.


----------



## gjarcher

2010 Competition Elite SX 3.0 cam, 2012 XT3000 limbs (50-60)
Deflection: 82 (max DW 63#)


----------



## dacorwin

Yes. You have to unstrung the bow and slide one limb out. The number is handwritten on the raw end of the limb that's hidden inside the limb pocket.


----------



## cjorg

2012 Alpha Elite 60lb limbs RKT cams change from #2 to #3 cams will NOT change max poundage. Hoyt said that it doesn't happen very often but they are the same deflection limbs.

2012 Vantage elite 50lb gtx cams old numbers and new, per Hoyt cs.
#5 cam deflection 58 new 64
#6 cam deflection 60 new 66


----------



## Old Slick

Subs


----------



## AngelDeVille

I'm looking to build up a 2003 Ultratec with either number 6 spirals or cam 1/2 adjustable F-6. 31" DL

What deflection do I need to max out at #60?

From what I'm reading here, 80 deflection xt3000 would max around #65, which I could live with.


----------



## AngelDeVille

AngelDeVille said:


> I'm looking to build up a 2003 Ultratec with either number 6 spirals or cam 1/2 adjustable F-6. 31" DL
> 
> What deflection do I need to max out at #60?
> 
> From what I'm reading here, 80 deflection xt3000 would max around #65, which I could live with.



I'm fixin' to find out, I just won some 80 deflection xt3000's off ebay for cheap, I'll post the results!

I also have an F-6 cam 1/2 adjustable #70 bow I'll be taking apart to post the deflection.


----------



## AngelDeVille

76 deflection xt2000 limbs, with #6 spiral cams on a 2003 ultratec riser maxed out at 60lbs.


----------



## rockles

2006 Pro Tec XT3000 with Spiral 4.0 cams 29 1/2" DL
50 to 60# = 84 def.
40 to 50# = 70 def.


----------



## teed

I have a 2013 Spyder 30, 80 def and #3 cams.

Anyone have this def (or a similar one) and can tell me poundage?

t


----------



## AngelDeVille

2003 Ultratec 80 Deflection XT 3000 limbs 4.5 spirals #68 max DW


----------



## TMan51

teed said:


> I have a 2013 Spyder 30, 80 def and #3 cams.
> 
> Anyone have this def (or a similar one) and can tell me poundage?


It should tell you on the little label at the bottom of the limb, unless they are not the originals.


----------



## dwagoner

teed said:


> I have a 2013 Spyder 30, 80 def and #3 cams.
> 
> Anyone have this def (or a similar one) and can tell me poundage?
> 
> t


PLUS depends on new or old def system. but it would be easy to know the difference between a 50lb bow and a 70lb....

If there old as im suspecting, that should be about 70# setup

do i have the bow now??? how does it feel if you do?


----------



## TMan51

dwagoner said:


> PLUS depends on new or old def system.


Hey dwagoner, what IS the difference??

I noticed the def rating on my Vector 32 was a 70A @ 60lb/ RKT 3 base cam? Was wondering about the significance of the "A".


----------



## AngelDeVille

TMan51 said:


> Hey dwagoner, what IS the difference??
> 
> I noticed the def rating on my Vector 32 was a 70A @ 60lb/ RKT 3 base cam? Was wondering about the significance of the "A".


I heard the letters are some kind of secret factory quality control thing.


----------



## dwagoner

Letter is the designator that they use to keep limbs together, they cut them off a big piece so your not getting mix match from different runs.


----------



## dwagoner

TMan51 said:


> Hey dwagoner, what IS the difference??
> 
> I noticed the def rating on my Vector 32 was a 70A @ 60lb/ RKT 3 base cam? Was wondering about the significance of the "A".


and say off a vector 35 youd have 74 for a #3 cam bow (60#) . with new ratings the def would be like 100/102 mabye. I know 107def (new) is 65lb limbs off the 35" bows, and old rating on those would be like 78def.


----------



## TMan51

dwagoner said:


> and say off a vector 35 youd have 74 for a #3 cam bow (60#) . with new ratings the def would be like 100/102 mabye. I know 107def (new) is 65lb limbs off the 35" bows, and old rating on those would be like 78def.


I wanted the equivalent of the 70A (original), and received 95B's. They were supposed to hit 60lbs, but with everything to spec, they are coming in at 56lbs.


----------



## b-a-maniak

2003 Hoyt
Protec
Cam.5 "C" with #3 Mods. DL 27 1/2"-30"
Draw Weight 50#-60# 
XT 3000 Limbs
Deflection 73
I believe string and cables were stock lengths, I was able to get everything to tune chart specs.

* I've changed to LX Pro limbs (84 Deflection), new string and cables (stock lengths according to Hoyt tune charts)
Same Cam.5 and Mod
Maxed out limbs weighed in at 65#, with all tune chart specs dead on.
Limb sticker says 50#-60#
I think these LX Limbs came off a bow with larger cams (?)


----------



## b-a-maniak

TMan51 said:


> I wanted the equivalent of the 70A (original), and received 95B's. They were supposed to hit 60lbs, but with everything to spec, they are coming in at 56lbs.


From what (little) information I have been able to gather there is a tolerance involved. Even with the same deflection numbers it's possible to get some that are stiffer or not as stiff as the actual rating. But they fall closer to THAT rating number than the next higher or lower deflection numbers. Just hope that they were actually checked and matched with each other before they're sent.


----------



## crazyhoyt

2010 Alpha Burner.
50-60 # 
5.5 Spirals.
26.5 DL
82 Deflection


----------



## bowtecha

crazyhoyt said:


> 2010 Alpha Burner.
> 50-60 #
> 5.5 Spirals.
> 26.5 DL
> 82 Deflection


EXACTLY what I was looking for!


----------



## Hittingguru

2012 Alpha Elite- 
#2 RKT Cam
65# max
New deflection #107


----------



## g_whitcomb

Anyone have numbers for a 2013 Spyder 34 with #2 cam? I am Looking to go from 60-70 down to 50-60


----------



## g_whitcomb

Bump


----------



## OutlandsPro

Ultra Elite 
Cam n 1/2 plus
40 lb
Old Def 62

Ultra Elite
Cam n 1/2 plus
48 lb
New Def 90

Pro Comp Elite
1.5 spiral
45 lb
Old Dec 62

Pro Comp Elite
1.5 Spiral
55 lb
New Def 90


----------



## OutlandsPro

No 2 cam n 1/2 plus


OutlandsPro said:


> Ultra Elite
> Cam n 1/2 plus
> 40 lb
> Old Def 62
> 
> Ultra Elite
> Cam n 1/2 plus
> 48 lb
> New Def 90
> 
> Pro Comp Elite
> 1.5 spiral
> 45 lb
> Old Dec 62
> 
> Pro Comp Elite
> 1.5 Spiral
> 55 lb
> New Def 90


----------



## Wolfhound180

2014 Hoyt Faktor 30
#3 Z5 Cams
50-60#
93 Deflection


----------



## Stujitsu78

I know this thread hasn't had a post in months, but I would like to know what draw weight would be associated to deflection 68 and deflection 86 limbs on a 2012 carbon element. I have a mismatched pair and I am wondering what the draw weights for each of those deflection numbers would be. I should add, it would be with RKT #2 cam. If it's easier to send a pm, that would be great.


----------



## hoytlifer

Tagged


----------



## Fury90flier

Stujitsu78 said:


> I know this thread hasn't had a post in months, but I would like to know what draw weight would be associated to deflection 68 and deflection 86 limbs on a 2012 carbon element. I have a mismatched pair and I am wondering what the draw weights for each of those deflection numbers would be. I should add, it would be with RKT #2 cam. If it's easier to send a pm, that would be great.


What is the riser length measured from the outter pivot points of the limb pockets?


----------



## Stujitsu78

I took my bow to the shop today, the different limb deflection numbers have been eating at me. He is going to put a new string on the bow and while he does he is going to pull the limbs out of the bow to make sure they match on the bow. I am suspecting they don't, but we will see what he finds out. I am interested to learn what insight he has to provide. They are going to use Vapor Trail strings on the bow.


----------



## Stujitsu78

Well my suspicions were confirmed, the bow had mismatched limbs on it. Lucky for me, it didn't blow up in my hands. At least now I know why it wasn't a smooth draw. Now I will have a matched set on the bow and a matched set to drop down to if the heavier limbs are to heavy to shoot consistently, but I think I'll be okay.

So I will add to the deflection list based on what the bow shop was told by Hoyt....

2012 Carbon Element #2 RKT Cam


Deflection 68: 50-60lb limbs
Deflection 86: 67-77lb limbs


----------



## Stujitsu78

Stujitsu78 said:


> Well my suspicions were confirmed, the bow had mismatched limbs on it. Lucky for me, it didn't blow up in my hands. At least now I know why it wasn't a smooth draw. Now I will have a matched set on the bow and a matched set to drop down to if the heavier limbs are to heavy to shoot consistently, but I think I'll be okay.
> 
> So I will add to the deflection list based on what the bow shop was told by Hoyt....
> 
> 2012 Carbon Element #2 RKT Cam
> 
> 
> Deflection 68: 50-60lb limbs
> Deflection 86: 67-77lb limbs


Correction, the Deflection 86 tops out at 79 lbs, at least that is what he told me


----------



## claymx

Here is some info I came across. 
I am not sure why it looks like this but they are PDF files for 2012 Vantage Elite Plus and 2014 Pro Comp Elite (37) tune charts with limb deflection numbers. If you click on them it allows you to see them clearly. Not sure why its is doing that.

View attachment 2012 VE Tune Chart.pdf
View attachment Pro-Comp-Elite-2014-Tune-Charts.pdf


----------



## todd1982

anyone seen deflection chart for 2014 pro comp fx.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

todd1982 said:


> anyone seen deflection chart for 2014 pro comp fx.


http://hoyt.com/support/tunecharts


----------



## power

Tagged


----------



## tonygoz

tag


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

This should be a sticky. Come on mods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graydragon2

Just changed limbs on my 2009 ultra elite. 
102 old numbers - 70# 
92 new numbers - 50# 



Hoyt Ultra Elite
Copper John ANTS sight
Fuse Carbon VFR stabilizers
Trophy Taker blade rest
Scott Backspin
Easton X7 Eclipse
Easton Carbon One


----------



## graydragon2

Just changed limbs on my 2009 ultra elite.
102 old numbers - 70# 
92 new numbers - 50# 
Forgot to add cam and a half plus. Getting ready to change to spirals x cams 4.5

2007 Hoyt Ultra Elite
2009 Hoyt Ultra Elite 
Copper John ANTS sight x 2
Fuse Carbon VFR stabilizers
Golden Key rest x 2
Scott Backspin
Easton X7 Eclipse
Easton Carbon One


----------



## olehemlock

Does anybody know what year Hoyt changed the limb deflection numbers?


----------



## lacampbell2005

Pro Comp Elite XL 2014

82 B Deflection = 60#


----------



## lacampbell2005

lacampbell2005 said:


> Pro Comp Elite XL 2014
> 
> 82 B Deflection = 60#


Found out some details on old vs new deflection numbers:

In 2013 Hoyt went to new deflection numbers. There is no direct correlation between old and new numbers.

My PCE XL with NEW deflection limbs would be 78 to get to a 50# bow. Using the old deflection numbers, I need a 70 to get that same 50#.

So I found out my bow, even though it's a 2014 actually has pre 2012 limbs, which is how with an 82 deflection, I am getting closer to 60#.

BTW, I am using a 3.5 Spiral X cam on it.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## ATomer

I'm looking for deflection # of the Ultraflex limbs for Hoyt Hyperedge 2016 Cam#1 50-60lbs and any info, on where can I get the replacement limbs from (preferably in USA), will be really nice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## V-STROM 650

2009 Ultra Elite xt2000 limbs #1 Cam 1/2+: OLD deflection 68's made 47#, NEW deflection 60's made 36.5#


----------



## mhertwig

2005 Hoyt Protec 
A1 Cam 1/2 
50-60#
25.5-28" DL
Deflection: 84


----------



## SHPoet

A little more info.....

This is for a Podium X Elite.

With a #4 cam, the 79 deflection will give you 40#-50#
With a #3 cam, the 81 deflection will give you 40#-50#


----------



## MP3576

son shoots a Hoyt raider has for 24 years & loves it 
so i found a A3T cam was thinking putting it on to get better let off
what can we expect?
problems ?
what havent i considered?


----------

